# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magos de Almeria ¡¡¡Unios!!!

## TOTEM

Buenas a todos/as tanto a los de Almería como a los de las demas provincias.

Me gustaria ver si hay magos de Almería por aquí ya que como sabreis en nuestra provincia está un poco complicadillo lo de la magia (no hay tiendas, ni circulo, ni asociación, etc) y así reunirnos alguna vez para charlar.

Espero llevarme una gran sorpresa y que haya algunos jeje.

Un saludo

TOTEM

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Buenas paisano.

Pues yo llevo en este foro desde que se creo mas o menos hara 1 año y medio o por hay creo. (Aunque tambien me veras en oros foros, jejeje).

Si, es cierto que la magia de Almeria esta calmada. Pero creo que puede apsar igual que con los volcanes, que en cuanto uno menos se lo piense estalle, jejeje, y ojala asi sea.

Yo me llamo Daniel Quiles y tengo 18 años, llevare en este mundo algo mas de tres, pero como ya se sabe los comienzos son muy duros, y muy lentos, y cuesta mucho empezar pero cuando se sigue, se consigue,   :Wink:  . Y estoy en ello. Soy de Garrucha.

En este foro hay otros compañeros de la zona, que espero que te respondan a este mensaje, puedes encontrar a Pablo de Balerma, a Paco (ciberpaquito) de Almeria capital, y a Jose Andres (Reyman).

----------


## pablo

hola
pues si ,,yo soy de almeria

en almeria hay magos..pero no nos reunimos...
habia un club (club amigos del ilusionismo de almeria...) 
pero no nos reunimos mucho.
Tambien esta , Cervantes, mago cobra, jose gil....
BUeno ,ojala ,,algun dia todos nos juntemos...en algun lugar...¿¿todos?
Si quieres toten ,,podemos hablar..

estare encantado.
Un saludo.
Pablo   :Wink:

----------


## galmer

hola semipaisanos. Yo si que llevo poco tiempo en esto, me llamo Gabi y vivo en Almería. Creo que a alguno de vosotros os ví en la actuacion de Rene Lavand en el auditorio en marzo de 2006.
Imagino que esto será como todo...estaremos desperdigados por ahí hasta que alguien fije un dia , una hora y un lugar y nos veamos para conocernos. Yo llevo poco tiempo en esto, 20 años haciendo teatro y solo unos meses liado con la magia, pero me encantaría conoceros.
Este verano podría ser un buen momento para plantear alguna reunión...

----------


## pablo

Pues   , si...
 Estamos pensando en reunirnos un fin de semana...todos..
Cuantos mas mejor..
es una pena que con la de magos que hay....no haya...al menos contacto entre nosotros....

Bueno , aqui ya he conocido ha varios magos de almeria.....
Creo que entre todos..nos podriamos reunir un dia... y 
hablar y conocernos...  seria genial.

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Por faor ssi quedamos que yo tambien soy de almeria me podrias mandar un MP por si se me pasa o algo.
Muchas gracias

----------


## pablo

Claro Alejandro.....,  cuando....fijemos..dia  y hora...os habisare... a todos..

de momento......sera....este verano   , un fin de semana...(domingo) en almeria........

Repito..cuantos mas mejor...., si quereis..podemos hablar por aqui ,que dia..nos vendria mejor a todos....

Lo dicho..este verano...hay una reunion....apuntados...todos..jejeje

----------


## galmer

Por cierto, yo me dedico a temas de teatro y ahora estoy en el circuito de cafe teatro en la capi por cierto esta misma noche he actuado con un espectaculo de cabaret en el pub la luna, sustituyendo a un grupo que se ha caido del cartel... el caso es que hay posibilidades de hacer un circuito de noches de magia... el organizador del circuito de cafe teatro me ha pedido que investigue una posible programacion, gente que quiera actuar, locales, etc con vistas a la temporada que viene...
no se si vosotros teneis espectáculos listos para hacer, yo desde luego no soy mas que un aficionado y de teatro si, pero de magia no podría hacer algo medianamente potente, pero imagino que vosotros si que teneis espectáculos montados ya... 
De cualquier modo me gustaría saber que os parece, porque he quedado con él en que en un par de meses podríamos hablar del tema...

----------


## galmer

Por cierto Daniel quiles, Dani, a veces voy por Garrucha asi que si algún dia actuas por alli no dudes en mandarme un privado, que voy bastante por la zona.... y el mensaje lo hago extensible a todos los demás, si teneis actuaciones en Almería o la costa será un placer ir a aplaudiros y a conoceros.

----------


## pablo

Que  buena idea......seria genial Gabi

Bueno , yo  tengo 2 espectaculos que he hecho ya en teatros y pub
el primero se llama "cerca de lo imposible". y el segundo " ni te lo imaginas" 

Si quereis...en la reunion  podemos hablar...... de hacer lo que dice. gabi..
eso si....creo que toten.. nunca ha actuado en publico...  a familiares y conocidos solamente.....y  dani tambien.....

Pero es muy buena idea.....  

que opinais.. los demas....

Un saludo  ;Pablo

----------


## Salazar

Tengo un sobrino con 12 años, que le interesaria aprender magia.
El problema que yo vivo en Sevilla y el en la Mojonera (Almeria), Si encontrara alguna escuela, que se formara en Almeria, me gustaria si son tan amables de que me informaran, para poder mandarlo.

Gracias...

----------


## galmer

En Almería va a s er dificilporque no hay NADA n-a-d-a

----------


## pablo

Efectivamente , no hay nada..... ...ni una escuela , ni un club..nada.
Pero lo que si hay es magos.......y para eso........nos vamos a reunir.

Ya somos unos 5 o 6  y  bueno , el dia......y lugar  aun no estan claros.
A ver si entre todos decedimos donde nos podemos reunir.  y un dia de estos..   en ESTE VERANO.

He hablado con varios magos , david , cervantes..... y creen al igual que yo que el mejor sitio seria un pub,, donde podemos hablar tranquilamente .  ¿que opinais ?

A por cierto , el domingo  18 de Junio , estreno en Balerma (almeria) en la sala cultural del pabellon de deportes  22:00 horas , mi nuevo espectaculo 
*" Una noche de magia."*       Para el que quiera ir           

Bueno a ver que opinais los demas del sitio...yo opino que el mejor sitio es una cafeteria ,de almeria capital.....ahora la pregunta es  ¿cual?
entre todos lo tenemos que decidir.....
Un saludo magico ,Pablo   :Wink:

----------


## galmer

soy socio del club de jazz que estáen el paseo marítimo (classijazz) dispongo de llave y un domingo por ejemplo podríamos quedar alli porque no molestaríamos a nadie. 
Por cierto no podré ver tu nuevo espectáculo porque estoy de viaje esa semana, pero ya tendrás mas fechas, espero.
A finales de Junio podría ser buena fecha para plantear la reunión.. os parece?

----------


## pablo

Pues a mi me parece genial
 Y el sitio tambien. asi no habra nadie que nos moleste.......y  podemos hablar tranquilamente.
me parede muy buena idea , galmer ,  en el paseo martimo..en classijazz..
PUes.. genial........ya nos podemos reunir........¡¡¡
   ya solo falta, confirmar la hora y el dia.
Que os parece el domingo  
Un saludo ,amigos ,Pablo.

----------


## galmer

este domingo?
Bueno, creo que no  hay nadie ensayando y por mi encantado. Lo suyo sería avisara todos los interesados, o bien dejarlo para el domingo 4 y durante la semana avisar a los demás no?

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos
Me referia al domingo 9 de julio .  esque se me olvido ponerlo en el mensaje anterior jejejej   :Oops:  

Si os parece bien......puede ser ese dia.  o otro...
en el sitio que dices galmer , y la hora bueno no se........ como no es facil reunirnos..... pues estaria bien casi el dia. entero...  que opinais?
y hablamos de magia , hacemos juegos , nos conocemos mejor......etc..
es mas se me ocurre que cada uno podemos llevar un juego , para hacerlo a los demas.........  (no hace falta que sea un juegazo , solo un juego para ver la magia que hacemos cada uno....)
en fin.........que me alegra saber.....que esto va en camino .........

Un saludo ,Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## galmer

El fin de semana del 8 y 9 de julio no estoy en almeria, pero los demás de Julio si.
Podeis los demás?
Otra cosa he leido que en la Villaespesa, en la biblioteca hay un par de actos de magia. El primero, la tarde del 19 de Junio hay una exposición sobre objetos mágicos :Confused: ??
El dia 27 creo qye sabado actua a las 12.00 magic Reyman
De todos modos voy a ver si confirmo fechas y os escribo de nuevo

----------


## Payma

Este fin de semana he estado en Roquetas de Mar, en el Hotel Sabinal Hesperia. El domingo se me acabaron las vacaciones y me quedé con las ganas de ver en ese hotel el Lunes por la noche al un mago que se anunciaba como pirata. He pensado que a lo mejor ese mago pertenece a este foro, o alguien vió la actuación. El cartel anunciador tenia muy buena pinta. Es que me quedé con las ganas de alargar un día más mi estancia en el hotel, pero no pudo ser.

----------


## galmer

posiblemente te refieras a EL MAGO COBRA,un señor francés, Cedric creo que se llama, muy bueno...

----------


## pablo

HOla ,  Pues....si galmer   no puede ese dia. 
¿que os parece el domingo dia 2 de julio .?
Si alguien  no puede que lo diga  .
Por mi parte galmer , ese dia  podria estar bien.  
Y juan cervantes  y tonten  , y Ciberpakito  , creo que podran no se.
Efectivamente , el pirata es mago Cobra , (Jose gil , me ha hablando muy bien de el )
Del que no puedo hablar  muy bien es de Reyman.
Bueno , Pues  el dia 2 parece un buen dia.   en el  clasijazz ,
A ver si nos reunimos  los que podamos .
Un saludo ,Pablo.
 :Wink:

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Con migo no cnoteis, no esty en espana.  :( Pero habra mas no :Confused: ? Eso espero

----------


## pablo

Hola Alejandro, Si la primera sale bien.... seguro que hay mas ....

A los demas no se que decis , ¿el dia  2 ,? el domingo 16 de julio (creo que hay fiestas de la virgen del Carmen .) y ya nos perdemos todos con el verano......... si no puede ser el dia 23 .. 
yo pienso que el 2 de julio  esta bien .
Un saludo .Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos. 
BUeno , ya queda menos...... 
el dia 2 de julio.
Ya esta .......casi todo......listo........ :P 
Un saludo.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Pues ve a ser que yo no voy a doder ir, estyo en inglaterra.

Que lo paseis muy bien, ya hire la siguiente

----------


## galmer

ni el dia dos podré yo, tb estoy de viaje
jooooo
pues se nos mete el verano encima
que dificil es quedar cuando todos tenemos horarios distintos
el domingo 23 si estoy en Almería, a ver si puede ser... y si no ya quedare con los demás mas adelante

----------


## pablo

Me lo temia ,   
Llego el verano.......y todos nos perdemos............ 
El dia 23....... se intentara de nuevo , si no.......lo mejor es dejarlo.
Espero que el dia 23 , podamos ir algunos.
La ideas es , almorzar y estar toda la tarde.....(repito TODA )
hablado , y  haciendo magia......magia y mas magia.........
El dia  ya lo sabemos el 23 ,  y el lugar y la hora.....ya se hablara   hay que pensarlo.
Esperemos que nos podamos reunir.........
Yo lo estoy deseando.....(bueno , almenos que no se digo que no lo intentamos)
Un saludo. Pablo
 :Wink:

----------


## pablo

hola 
Pues eso , que os parece si lo dejamos para este invierno , por que en verano........jejejeje
Y a ver si todos ponemos un poco de coranzonzito y nos reunimos este invierno . 
Un gran magico saludo .
Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## galmer

Pues si, parece que estamos abocados a que la reunión sea este invierno, o en otoño.
La verdad es que entre las vacaciones, la diáspora veraniega y los calores... Yo trabajo en Agosto y Julio los fines de semana y calculo que muchos os ireis de vacaciones...
De cualquier manera os dejo mi telefono, si pasais alguno por Almería y quereis que nos veamos un rato, si estoy libre, mi telefono es  607 39 75 93
que paseis buen verano

----------


## pablo

Pues si , lo mejor va a ser eso , dejamos la reunion para el otoño o el invierno . 
Por lo pronto , ir pensando un dia .  ¿que os parece  en diciembre?
Un saludo ,Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## pablo

Hola 
Pues  anunciar que este martes 10 de octubre, a las 22:00 h   ,
en la nave sociocultural (c/ Cáceres)  de el ejido , Actuara  el Mago Murfy , del programa Shalakabula.
Los que queráis ir , allí nos vemos ...   
Un saludo .  :Wink:

----------


## galmer

bueno, ya estamos como siempre, metidos en pleno otoño.
racias por avisar de lo de murphi. Hay mas actuaciones de Murphy a lo largo de noviembre, y creo que el 17 de diciembre actua GEA en el egido.
Mañana confirmo las fechas , cuando consiga el programa.

----------


## pablo

Y tambien este viernes( 13 cotubre) ,en Adra , actua Mago Migue con El concierto para baraja piano. 
No os lo perdais , es genial.
Un saludo .

----------


## pablo

Avisar que este Domingo 12 noviembre ,   Sera la GALA DE MAGIA. en Almeria. (teatro Apolo , 12:00 horas ) la entrada vale 10 € .
Estaran:   Miguel Angel Gea , Luis Manuel , Javi Martin , Kayto ,Jose Pablo Barajas.

Venta de entradas , : taquillas del teatro , kiosco municipal (rambla obispo Orbera, 23)      o el telefono  954 21 51 63 .
No os lo perdais.  
Un saludo .  :Wink:

----------


## galmer

Buenooooooo   por fin
casi tres meses sin ordenador, sin conexión y sin nada, además he estado de viaje    brasil.... que bonito
encantado de saludaros a todos de nuevo

----------


## pablo

Hola de nuevo Galmer.
a ver si nos vemos pronto ,  y a ver si hacemos la quedada magica algun dia  entre todos. 
Un saludo. Pablo.   :Wink:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Hola a todos,
aunque hace tiempo que no me conecto algunos ya me conocéis, pues con alguno he hablado por privado o en otros mensajes. 

El caso es que también soy de Almería y creo que todavía tenemos pendiente una quedada para conocernos en persona. Quizás sea un poco complicado que coincidamos todos de golpe pero como el primer paso es el que más cuesta y hay que darlo alguna vez, si alguien puede o le apetece tomarse un café y hablar de magia por ejemplo este sábado (13-enero-2007) en la cafetería Habana cristal a las 18:00h (o en el sitio y la hora que nos venga mejor...) que responda este mensaje y aunque seamos poquitos creo que merecerá la pena intentar poner en marcha algo "mágico" en nuestra tierra. 

Por mi parte lanzo el guante por si alguien lo recoge. Quedo en espera de vuestras respuestas.

Salud y magia.

----------


## galmer

ciberpaquito esa es una gran idea.
Un dia y una hora y hala a ver quien llega.
No podré ya que estoy de viaje (llevo una temnporada que no veas) pero si aun lunes o un miercoles quereis quedar por la tarde dispongo de un sótano grande donde suelo ensayar teatro, asi que, cuando querais...Por horarios solo puedo quedar ahora los lunes y mkiercoles.
Me encantaría conocer a mas magos y tomar clases para ampliar repertorio, por ahora muy limitado.

----------


## pablo

hola a todos
Pues es una buena idea . 
cyberpaquito ,  galmer, pablo  y a ver si  se apunta mi amigo jose gil   o  Toten .  
Lo ideal es que quedemos algunos , para ir dando los primeros pasos.
Yo ese este sabado  no podre , ,el que que viene quizas si ,, quedar los sabados por la tarde  o los domingos  me viene de perlas(a cualquier hora puedo jeje)  yo me tengo que  tragar 1 hora de coche .jejeje .   pero no importa. 

Eso si , si alguno os interesa  el gran Jose y yo , nos reunimos   1 vez al mes   o  cada 15 dias  y hacemos unas reuniones muy magicas .  si alguno quiere apuntarse que me llame . 

Un saludo magico  , Pablo.   :Wink:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Saludos de nuevo,

primeramente dar las gracias a todos, me alegra ver que mi propuesta ha sido bien recibida. 

Galmer y Pablo, si este sábado no os encaja lo podemos dejar para el siguiente (20-enero-2007) y si no el siguiente (el 27) o el siguiente hasta que nos cuadre, aunque sólo seamos dos no importa, porque ya se irán incorporando más gente pero tenemos que empezar de una vez...

Galmer, entre semana quedar regularmente lo tengo más chungo, pero si te viene bien para conocernos el lunes o el miércoles de la semana que viene (15 ó 17 de enero) podemos quedar a partir de las 20:30h en tu sótano o donde quieras y charlamos un rato sobre magia e intuyo que sobre muchas cosas más (también soy actor...) mándame un privado o un mensaje a mi correo: cyberpaquito@hotmail.com con la dirección del sótano, del sitio en cuestión o para ponernos de acuerdo. Ok?

Espero vuestras noticias.

Salud y magia

----------


## pablo

Ok , Pues si os parece bien , quedamos los 3  el sabado 20-enero-2007.
O cuando digais ,    yo soy actor aficionado tambien . jejeje  :Wink:  
un saludo.

----------


## cyberpaquito

Pues por lo que a mi respecta ya es oficial quedamos este sábado 20-enero-2007 en la cafetería Habana cristal a las 18:00h (si preferís otro sitio nada mas que decirlo) y si alguno de los demás foreros se quiere apuntar encantados de la vida.

Lo dicho.

Si ninguno de los dos podéis avisad. Conque vaya sólo uno también iré.
Un saludo

Salud y magia.

----------


## galmer

ok, tomo nota
habana cristal a las 18.00
por cierto ...hay que ir armado?
en caso afirmativo...con una baraja bastará...?
jajaja
Nunca he estado en una reunión de este tipo, asi que no se muy bien si llevar algún libro para intercambiar o algún efecto para mostrar...
Saludos

----------


## pablo

Bueno, pues parece que el que no puede ahora soy yo. :x vaya puñeta. El sabado este me va a ser imposible por culpa del trabajo .
 Pero de todas formas podeis quedar vosotros 2 , he ir empezando y nos contais...

Por cierto el habana cristal  ,¿es un cafeteria con maquetas de barcos ? me suena el nombre. 
Un domingo tambien puede ser un buen dia. , bueno a ver si la proxima puedo ir.....    eso si  no lo he preguntado pero  sera una reunion no?
no , puedo ir hasta almeria a hablar una hora......y  hasta luego.   
Yo las reuniones que hago Jose Gil  suelen durar  4 ,5  horas , y por que nos tenemos que ir a dormir.......que si no  jejeje  ... 

Pues eso pregunto ¿cuantas horas serian de reunion ? .   Ya que nos reunimos una ve.que sea un buen rato ¿no?  ... que pensais.  ?
Bueno  mucha magia.   eso si.....yo me llevaria una baraja , unas monedas ... y muchas ganas de magia.....
Un abrazo a todos. 
pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Lamento que no puedas venir el sábado Pablo, por mi parte si Galmer todavía está disponible el café sigue en pié en el mismo sitio, el mismo día y a la misma hora. 

La Habana de Cristal es la cafetería que está al principio de la calle Altamira (Cerca de La Salle) en frente de donde estaba Electroaltamira, espero que esto te ayude a situarte mejor.

En cuanto al tiempo y a llevarse barajas, estareis de acuerdo conmigo en que lo realmente importante es que primero nos conozcamos y compartamos impresiones. Seguramente lo demás vendrá rodado. Yo tengo infinidad de preguntas que hacer sobre cómo haceis esto o aquello (sabeis muy bien que cuando uno es autodidacta, conforme vas aprendiendo se van formando "lagunas" ya que no todo está en los libros...) 

Por mi parte, también me llevaré una barajilla o alguna otra tontería, pero repito que lo que creo importante de verdad es contactar y a partir de ahí ayudarnos entre todos a progresar y seguir aprendiendo.

Un saludo para todos

Salud y magia

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Conmigo no contais ehhh!!! 

Bueno, haceis bien en este caso jejeje. Porque estoy liado hasta la medula. Pero es inevitable que tarde o temprano (parece que mas tarde que temprano jejej), nos conozcamos todos.

 Lo bueno se hace esperar.

----------


## pablo

HOla  a todos.
Ciberpaquito  , claro que estoy  de acuerdo  en que  tenemos que conocernos  todos  ,  yo pienso que la mejor manera de  conocernos es llevando  preparado un juego  ,y  asi todos nos presentamos y  hacemos un juego cada uno . a partir de ahi....   a hablar........y  magiear...

Respecto al tiempo de la reunion , a menos por mi parte.  No puedo  viajar hasta almeria , para tomar un cafe , y irme.....    Por eso digo lo del tiempo.. si es 2 horas  o asi.....pues si ...   pero para  media hora.....no se merece la pena todo el viaje. jejejeje    (espero que me entendais...)

Lo que si te os puedo decir , es que la magia engancha y si nos reunimos una seguro que hay 2  y 3 y 4......  asi empece yo con las reuniones con mi amigo jose...........  y no paramos.....jejeje

Daniel , no te he dicho nada por que se que no podras ir..... los estudios son lo primero.   Y Juan Cervantes ,(tambien esta estudiando )  y Toten , (esta liado con el trabajo ... pero a ver se apunta )...

Bueno , pues eso hay que ir pensando  la fecha de la proxima .   por lo menos intentarlo.

Un abrazo a todos.   :Wink:

----------


## galmer

Daniel Quiles voy por Garrucha a menudo, asi que la próxima vez que vaya te llamo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Daniel Quiles voy por Garrucha a menudo, asi que la próxima vez que vaya te llamo.


Te he enviado un mensaje privado.

(y hasta me ha salido un pareado)

 :Lol:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Por supuesto que contamos contigo Dani :D , sin tí nada tendría sentido entonces :P , la magia empieza y acaba contigo 8) y además el más veterano del foro (del grupito de Almería)... 

Lo que pasa es que como hacía tanto tiempo que estaba desconectado y no te he visto ultimamente en el foro creía que tu tambien estabas perdidillo y por eso no te he pegado el toque, o mandado un privado, fallo mío  :Oops:  

En fin, te digo lo que a todos, id haciendo un hueco en la agenda que esto se pone en marcha...

Galmer, nos vemos mañana

Un abrazo a todos.

Salud y magia

----------


## Daniel Quiles

cyberpaquito no pasa nada, jejeje. 

Si yo suelo hablar con Pablo muchas veces por el msn y el ya sabe que estoy super atareado. El escribir esta ultima vez en este mensaje fue para dar a ver que yo tambien estaba aqui, aunque hueco en la agenda, lo veo muy dificil de momento por no decir imposible   :Wink:  .

Pero como dije antes, que si tarda la reunion de todos juntos, pues ..... lo bueno se hace esperar   :Lol:  .

----------


## galmer

Bueno, ayer fué la primera quedada.
 Aparecimos ciberpaquito y yo. Muy entretenida, charlamos un poco de todo y nos quedamos con ganas de mas.
A mediados o finales de febrero vamos a organizar otra... a ver si nos puntamos los demás...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

¿Y a que hora fue la quedada?

Lo malo, como ya sabeis, es el transporte. Galmer, ya sabes que hay una tiradilla buena desde Almeria a Garrucha a velocidad normal, y para estar alguna hora de viaje y luego estar en Almeria muy poco tiempo y despues echar el mismo tiempo en volver a Garrucha pues ....

emmmm 

.....

Y Pablo tambien lo sabe eeeeeee, jejeje (verdad Pablo?). Es que actuó no hace mucho en Vera (que esta al lado de Garrucha).

----------


## pablo

Efectivamente  Dani . 
Es un viaje largo .
Me alegro mucho galmer y ciberpaquito de que  enpecemos a conocernos todos . (y que tal fue la reunion ? que cuanto duro ?......)
yo para la de reunion de febrero me apunto , auque tenga que hacer una locura  jejeje  ...  
Eso si , me apunto si hechamos al menos 2 horas .   Si no , como dice dani ,,,, jejejee   es mucho viaje  y no mereceria la pena. 

Vosotros sois de almeria  y os pilla cerca , pero para mi es un viaje largo , y eso que soy novato ,aun tengo la  *L*, a ver si la proxima  viene conmigo Jose Gil , Aunque jose gil , si no es para unas horas seguro que  igual no se apunta , ( y mas que es una persona Juvilada ) .
Y bueno , Cervantes , Toten((david) , Fernando, alejandro diaz.  , en fin.... somos  unos cuantos.

Pero eso si , yo pienso que tendriamos que ir conociendonos y empezar fuerte ,  me refiero ... con muchas ganas , con buen pie....     y seguro que para dentro de unos años  (quien sabe??'  )  a lo mejor tenemos que hablar de el circulo magico almeriense.  
Pues eso , que yo me apunto a  la reunion , si es un unas horas. 
 Vamos a ir pensando el dia , a ser posible fin de semana...  
Un abrazo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Hola a todos.

Pues sí, como ha dicho Galmer el otro día echamos un ratillo... un ratillo que se fué a las dos horas (no os preocupéis los que venís de fuera, he comprobado que ponerse a hablar de magia es perder la noción del tiempo, seguro que os compensará la hora en coche…) 

La conversación dio para mucho. Hablamos de propuestas (Galmer tiene una muy interesante para los magos de la provincia, que ya os comentará en persona). Sobre las reuniones, a parte de intentar como punto de partida reunirnos mensualmente, lo que se me plantea interesante es la posibilidad de poder realizar juegos ante un público que sabe de magia y que me va a decir: “esto se te ve”, “esto no lo entiendo”, “aquello hazlo mejor así…”

Para la próxima reunión ya le dije a Galmer que me llevaría uno de los que tengo preparado, pensando en que me echéis una manilla para pulirlo…
Estoy esperando impaciente. Hasta entonces un abrazo a todos.

Salud y magia.

----------


## galmer

bueno, despues de mas de un mes de obras en casa vuelvo nuevamente al lio
como van esas quedadas? que alguien me informeeeeee

----------


## pablo

HOla a todos.
Pues no se , como van ?
Hay que ir pensando un dia  .  
El dia 24 marzo  , hay reunion en casa de Jose Gil . quien quiera ir que avise.     

Un saludo .Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## EL_FARI

hola magos almerienses,
yo soy de almuñecar pero me tiré 6 años de mi vida por almería.
y en todo este tiempo no vi absolutamente nada de magia allí.
aunque al final de la etapa conocí a reyman, en su "magia y tapas"
y oí hablar de un mago de balerma, al que nunca tuve el gusto de conocer (la familia de mi novia es de balerma y conozco bastante gente allí).
el caso es que voy de cuando en cuando por almería, y si decidís reuniros frecuentemente me gustaría conocer el sitio para intentar escaparme a conoceros y compartir opiniones.
saludos

----------


## pablo

Hola  , el mago de Balerma probablemente sea yo .  jejeje  
Si  vienes a Balerma  , llamame  y hablamos , estare encantado . 
Ahora que hablas de Reyman ,  os aviso a los demas  *cuidado con   Reyman .* 

Bueno , de momento  no hay  ningun sitio fijo para quedar . 
a ver si nos animamos. 
Un saludo ,Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## cyberpaquito

Hola a todos de nuevo.
Yo también he estado un poco ausente. Con los carnavales he tenido mucho trabajillo y cuanto más se aproxima la temporada de verano más pillado me encuentro... en fin, había pendiente una quedada, si os apetece a alguno yo me apunto de cabeza en semana santa, el sábado 7 por ejemplo... o cuando digáis vosotros... Yo creo que merece la pena, para mí la reunión con Galmer fué muy positiva y entretenida. 
Espero noticias... Un abrazo a todos.

Salud y magia.

----------


## pablo

Hola cyberpaquito.
Pues el dia 7 nos reunimos creo, en casa de Jose Gil . 
De todas formas , creo que esto de las reuniones tiene que tener un guia o motivacion . me explico:
Cuando  vino Rene Lavan a Almeria , nos juntemos alli  por lo menos 6  o 7 magos . Y por que Dani ,  Jose Gil no pudieron  ir.      
A eso me refiero , asi   no seria tan dificil  la reunion . 
Se me ocurrio una idea , pero os la cuento otro dia. 
Un saludo mágico ;Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

¿Os reunisteis al final?

Mmmmm, ¿que idea Pablo? Jjejje

(Reconozco que este mensaje también es una "excusa" para volver a subir este tema arriba del todo, estaba a punto de desaparecer de la primera página, y bueno, asi de paso me entero si se llegó a hacer alguna reunión o no).

----------


## Yvick

Buenas a todos.

¿Todavía se siguen haciendo reuniones por aquí?

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos . 

El dia 28  actua Mag Lari , en El Ejido . Con su magiacadabra . 
No se si podremos ir todos , pero  que yo sepa  Galmer y yo vamos. 
Si quereis   , podemos  tomar  algo  y hacer unas magias , en un bar que hay  alado del teatro.   

Respecto al tema de las reuniones Yvick ,  todavia no se ha hecho  ninguna reunion  todos  juntos .     Algunos de nosotros no  hemos visto  y  charlado . Pero una reunion (todos ) que yo sepa no .   

El otro dia , conoci a Galmer , (una persona simpatiquisima )  , fue a verme a mi actuacion en un Pub de Roquetas de Mar .  y  hablemos de la reunion, que sitio hay , lo que hay que buscar es un dia  y.......   QUEDAR.

Os conozco a casi todos  en persona  , menos a algunos .  
Seguro que pronto hacemos esa quedaba magica ,  que algun día habra que empezar. 
Un abrazo magico a todos ,   :Wink:

----------


## galmer

Pues si, estuve viendo a Pablo, con su show de escenario y tb con magia de cerca.   MUY BUENA tu actuación, Pablo, felicidades.

Imagino que somos mas de uno los que vamos a ver a MAG LARI y sería una cosa graciosa eso de llevar algún efecto de close up para tomar unas cañas en el bareto junto al teatro y charlar un rato los que nos juntemos allí.

A ver si nos anuimamos que el viernes aún  quedaban entradas...

----------


## Yvick

Yo me tendré que ir a las 22:15, que a las y media sale el último autobús :S, pero ir voy seguro, a ver si saco la entrada mañana.

Me acabo de enterar que dura 55 minutos, así que acabará para las 9 mas o menos...

Hasta luego.

----------


## galmer

oye, yvick yo voy camino de almeria te puedo acercar

----------


## pablo

Ok ,  nos vemos alli entonces .  Galmer, tu me conoces ,pero para los demas  yo soy el de la baraja .  jejeje   
Mucha magia.
 :Wink:

----------


## Yvick

Bueno, pues nos vemos a la salida en la puerta más o menos? Yo no sé cómo irévestido, pero llevaré una bolsa de plástico en la mano (con cartas y tal), si alguno me veis (justo al salir estaré un momento con mi padre, así es más fácl reconocerme) decidme algo que yo no os conozco.

Si no yo a la salida buscaré a dos que estén juntos y miraré a ver si tienen vuestra cara mas o menos (lo poco que se ve en la foto del avatar  :Smile1: ).

Bueno, hasta mañana

----------


## pablo

Hola
Pues   , fue todo bien .  El show de mag Lari , muy divertido  y magico. 
A la salida  hablemos un poco con mag Lari y foto . Fuimos:  Yo , Jose gil , Galmer (Gabriel)  y Yvick (Miguel Angel) . 
Tomemos un refresco  en un bar , y hablemos un poco y hicimos unas magias.   
Fue corto pero intenso . jejeje  . 
Mucha magia .  :Wink:

----------


## galmer

efectivamente, una mini quedada con el show de Mag Lari de fondo. muy bueno como showman y comunicador.

----------


## pablo

Bueno me alegro de comunicaros que hay un nuevo mago almeriense en el foro   Se llama Raul ,  Bienvenido   amigo ,   uno mas de la familia. 
Y tambien hay otro mago de Berja , Se llama Juan Jose . un saludo. 
Hay que ir pensado el dia de esa quedada .   :Wink:

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Muchas gracias pablo por el magnífico recibimiento que me habeis hecho Dani Quiles y tú.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho con vosotros como persona en esta charla del Messenger.

Un saludo y espero que se llegue a crear alguna asociación mágica en Almería porque estamos a la zaga en este aspecto. A ver si aprendo pronto y puedo aportar algo al foro y a los ilusionistas almerienses.  :Smile1:

----------


## Yvick

Bienvenidos  :Smile1: !!! A ver si nos vamos algún dia.

----------


## galmer

Bueno, estamos en Feria y esta tarde a las 20,30 en el mirador de la rambla actua   alberto de figueiredo, seguramente nos veremos por alli mas de uno.  
Por cierto, iré sin nariz, no se si me reconocereis

----------


## galmer

Ah, seguramente se agregarán esta semana al foro algún almeriense más, como Paco Muñoz y otro cartomago aficionado, asi que si leeis este hilo Bienvenidos.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Me alegra enormemente ver como poco a poco nos vamos encontrando los magos de Almeria, que estamos cada uno desperdigados por sitios diferentes, y como van surgiendo tambien nuevos aficionados en nuestra comarca.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo espero tener una primera toma de contacto con Pablo Aguilera y José Gil en breve. 

Es una pena que hoy tenga un cumpleaños familiar si no me habría gustado haber ido a conoceos a Galmer y los demás que comentas.

También tengo en la recamara la posibilidad de convencer a Pablo, cuándo nos conozcamos en persona, para ir a ver a Dani Quiles.

Saludos y esperemos que poco a poco se pueda hacer algo interesante en Almería. :D

----------


## Giaku

Hola!!! Soy Paco Muñoz, Gabi sabe quien soy  :Smile1: 

No encontraba este hilo, por lo tanto me presente en el hilo principal de bienvenida. Menos mal que Raul Fuentes me paso el enlace. GRACIAS!!

Soy un aficionado a la cartomagia, llevo tiempo haciendo truquillos, pero bastante poca cosa. Estaba ya aburrio de hacer siempre los mismos trucos. 

Hasta que encontre al CANUTO (y no me gustan las drogas, ojo  :Wink1:  )

Estoy ojeandolo y esta bastante bien. A ver si me lo termino de leer y para esa fecha (dentro de 400 o 500 años) ya podre hacer algo medianamente decente, porque visto lo visto en el libro, lo que hacia yo era una birria xD.

Soy aficionado al teatro, pero no practicante, ya que los estudios y el trabajo no me dejan ni respirar. Me gusta actuar, y mas que la tecnica en si, me gusta hacer creible el truco, por poco que sea. 

Bueno, eso es todo amigos.

Un saludo a todos l@s Almerienses que hacen crecer a este gran foro.

Nos vemos!!

----------


## galmer

bueno, estuve en la actuación de Albertode Figueiredo.
Muy muy bueno, divertido, empatante con el público y con gran sentido del espectáculo. Una verdadera maravila.
A ver cuando quedamos...
Si os animais a conocer a Daniel (de garrucha??) avisadme que yo a veces voy por alli

----------


## pablo

No pude ir a ver a Alberto de Figueiredo , tenia actuación …  de todas formas lo vi hace poco en San Agustín y estuvo genial .Poco a poco nos vamos conociendo todos ...  
Hay que preparar la gran reunión... 
Un saludo mágico   :Wink:

----------


## Giaku

Buenas a todos!!!

Ayer triunfe como nunca!

Estaba con los colegas en la teteria que hay cerca de la plaza del atuntamiento y se me ocurrio como podria conseguir que me pagasen el te granizado.... CON LAS CARTAS!

Acordandome de un juego explicado en el canuto sobre carta guia, aposte que si adivinaba cuando mentia al decirme una serie de cartas me invitaba al te. No se lo creia cuando de repente le mire a los ojos y le dije...
"eres mas mentiroso que pinocho con ganas de sexo"
Cual fue su sorpresa (y en parte la mia al ver que funciono) cuando me dijo que era su carta, y todo el mundo, acostumbrado a mis tipicos trucos de contol de cartas, se quedo patidifuso al ver "semejante destreza".

Fue un gran empuje para seguir con la cartomagia.

Bueno, solo eso, estaba y sigo estando ilusionado por lo que paso.
Saludos!!

----------


## Giaku

P.D.: Porque mis mensajes no aumentan??

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> P.D.: Porque mis mensajes no aumentan??


Amigo Giaku, es que los mensajes que se escriban en este subforo "Cambalache" no sirven para aumentar el numero de mensajes de los usuarios.


Por cierto, me alegro mucho que te saliera bien la jugada jejeje, me imagino sus caras   :Lol:

----------


## Giaku

> Amigo Giaku, es que los mensajes que se escriban en este subforo "Cambalache" no sirven para aumentar el numero de mensajes de los usuarios.


Ah ok, ya me di cuenta. Gracias.

----------


## Giaku

Hola de nuevo.

¿Como conseguis objetos de magia? nose, barajas, bolitas, cajas, etc...

Los comprais por internet o os pegais un viajecito y los traeis?
Porque, como es de imaginar....en almeria no venderan nada de eso, no?

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> ¿Como conseguis objetos de magia? nose, barajas, bolitas, cajas, etc...
> 
> Los comprais por internet o os pegais un viajecito y los traeis?
> Porque, como es de imaginar....en almeria no venderan nada de eso, no?


Precisamente este foro está relacionado con una magnífica tienda de artículos mágicos de toda clase www.tiendamagia.com . Yo he comprado ahi varias veces y he tenido un servicio excelente (Buena atención, rapidez, al día siguiente te entregan el pedido, y lo mejor de todo, calidad, ya que todo llega en perfecto estado, e incluso te regalan detalles cuándo los pedidos son cuantiosos)

Elige bien o pide consejos sobre el material que necesitarás para iniciar tu aprendizaje y una vez que lo tengas claro realizas el pedido. Precisamente abrieron un interesante tema al respecto, te paso el enlace http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=14301

Un saludo y espero que decidas de la mejor manera posible.  :Wink:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos soi pablo vallecillos tengo 16 años y soi de aguadulce (almeria) yevo como unos 5 o 6 años en esto d la magia y la verdad es que me apasiona bastante y bueno me gustaria que me aceptaseis como uno mas y poder ablar con vosotros de algo tan bonito como es la magia.Conozco a algunos magos de aqui de la zona y ultimamente e ablado cn el mago pablo que es kien me a ayudado a entrar en este foro y al cual le estoi mui agradecido un saludo: Pablo Vallecillos 
Mi msn es pablo_mvs91@hotmail.com

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Hola Pablo, bienvenido al foro.

Veo que el que más y el que menos habeis hecho ya vuestros pinitos, o llevais ya algunos años en el mundo de la Magia. Es un placer el ver que cada vez hay más gente en Almería aficionada al aprendizaje del Ilusionismo.

A ver si Pablo Aguilera se deja liar y nos vamos conociendo poco a poco para lograr algo grande en nuestra provincia.

Saludos y espero verte mucho por aqui o en persona.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Pues la verdad esk estaria mui bien poder formar algo aki en almeria, y aver si ns podemos ver y conocernos algun dia.
Un saludo: pablo vallecillos

----------


## mirodlo

Acabo de descubrir este foro y me alegra ver que hay mas aficionados en Almería. Yo llevo menos de un año con esto pero ya hago mis pinitos entre amigos y conocidos.

Por cierto Gabi,

te vi en la actuación de Figueiredo de la Feria, se te vio madera  :Smile1:  sobre todo de teatrero jeje

aqui estoy para lo que querais

Miguel

----------


## pablo

Hola mirodlo  
Encantado de conocerte ,  me alegra a mi también que haya otro aficionado mas en nuestra tierra .         
Esto esta cogiendo forma , hay que ir pensando el día para la 1ª reunión de magos almerienses. 
Lamentablemente  no puede ir  a ver a Alberto de Figueiredo ,  ¿como fue eso ?  ¿Es que salio Galmer de ayudante?   
Tenias que haberlo visto cuando salio para  el juego de las cuerdas ,
 bailando con Mag Lary   es el rey de la pista ...   jejejeje  
De verdad me alegro un montón de que nos estemos encontrando todos por aquí .    seguro que un día de estos nos conocemos Miguel. 

Bienvenido seas , Un mágico abrazo .
Por cierto mirad el icono que he creado para la  Circulo de magia de Almeria  ,(CMA) hombre esto ya  lo miraremos..... al igual que crear la asociacion ,  podriamos hacer  charlas , tertulias magicas , excursiones  ,y hasta organizar conferencias  con el dinero que de el ayuntamiento  para la asociacion...... en fin.........    Almeria una tierra llena de magia , y ahora  quizas llena de sueños y ilusion .[/img]

----------


## Giaku

EY! que yo tambien existo jeje

Lo de la asociacion me parece una idea genial. Por si os hace falta, entiendo de informatica y de diseño grafico.

El logo esta bastante original.

Un saludo a los magos

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> EY! que yo tambien existo jeje
> 
> Lo de la asociacion me parece una idea genial. Por si os hace falta, entiendo de informatica y de diseño grafico.
> 
> *El logo esta bastante original*.
> 
> Un saludo a los magos


No seas pelota  :mrgreen: 

Está bien que haya cogido el muñeco del indalo pero creo que tendría mas aspecto de Baraja si se vieran las caras de algunos naipes, aunque sería una contradicción el dibujo en si, ya que parece estar pasando la baraja de una mano a la otra   :Oops:  . También quedaría bien poner un poquito de color que le dé algo más de aspecto mágico (Fondo de algún color)

Pero hay que reconocer que está bien el Logo y es acertada la idea de haber usado el Indalo.

Saludos y ya sabes Pablo que cuentes conmigo para intentar ayudar, en la medida que pueda, con la creación de la Asociación.

----------


## mirodlo

LA idea del logotipo me parece bastante buena, pero el diseño hay que pulirlo. 

Yo también soy aficionado al diseño y he hecho algunos logotipos casi en plan profesional. El logotipo del centenario del cargadero de mineral lo diseñé yo (por cierto, tampoco estaba muy trabajado  :Smile1: . ¡Gané un concurso y todo! :P . 

Así que si tengo un rato podría echar una mano. sobre todo el tipo de letra habría que cambiarlo y elegir uno más actual. 

Y PABLO, si, galmer salió  :Smile1:  Figueiredo hizo un simulacro de la carta en el plátano pero siempre se equivocaba de plátano y le hizo a galmer comerse 3 o 4 plátanos y la carta no salía. Luego empezó a sacar limones a ver si tb se los comía jejej

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Bueno, Pablo, como ya te comenté por mail, a mi el logotipo me encanta. Las "cartas" no tan rectas del todo, pero claro, es dificil hacerlas. Y, la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho. 

La Asociación se creará tarde o temprano, pase el tiempo que pase, es inevitable!

----------


## galmer

Pues si,  me sacó Figueiredo para un efecto de billete firmado al limón. Me hizo comer dos platanos (me quedé sin ganas de cenar) y al final apareció el  billete en un limón. Imagino que me cogió porque no había nadie dispuesto a prestarle un billete.  Yo hago en mi espectáculo el número del billete quemado que al final aparece en otro sitio y siempre tengo problemas porque la gente es reacia a soltar la pasta, asi que cuando pidió un billete al publico y vi que no habia nadie dispuesto saqué un billete de 50 euracos....se puso bizco.
Indudablemente se puede hacer con un billete de 5 euros, o de 10, pero con 50 euros hay mas en juego y la gente se interesa más.
En fin, un placer de mago , muy divertido y con un ritmo de espectáculo envidiable. Muy bueno.

----------


## pablo

wink:  Hola a todos . 
Paco perdona que no te tenia en la lista , ya la  actualice . 
Bueno , el logotipo hay que mejorarlo , claro . Yo hice un dibujo con el paint  para que vierais la idea .  seguro que alguno sabe mejorarlo  ... mas real ,  color    etc....      

Ya me imagine que salio Galmer , Miguel  .. jejeje  
Y mas con 50€ ,  la vez que lo vi yo un caballero también presto 50 € ,   
Galmer ese problema lo tenemos todos , la gente le cuesta soltar  el dinero   jejeje , yo suelo hacer una broma que es que me dejen un billete de 500€ y  como nadie me presta pues 200 , 100 ....asi voy bajando hasta 5 y digo , bueno 5 y no bajo mas... la gente se ríe   y casi siempre algún alma piadosa me ha  prestado  un billete .    jejeje   tenia que haberte visto con los plátanos. 

Un saludo mágico   , amigos.
 :Wink:

----------


## Giaku

Tendria que haberte visto, Galmer, comiendote dos platanos, con lo plastosos que estan, jajaja, normal que no tubieses ganas de cenar, tendrias una "sobredosis de potasio"  :Wink1: 

Con respecto al logo, podriamos hacer unas propuestas de logo, y despues unas votaciones. Yo ahora no tengo tiempo porque tengo examenes y hasta el 19 no termino asi que cuando pueda me pondre manos al photo-paint y al 3d studio y a ver si sale algo bonito.

Con respecto a la asociacion, me encantaria que se formase, y estaria dispuesto a ayudar en lo que fuese. Como dijo Galmer, en el club clasijazz hay espacio. Ademas, mi tio toca alli el bajo, y no creo que tenga ningun problema, cuestion de preguntarselo.

Bueno, un saludo. Estare atento al foro a ver lo que os parece.

Chau!

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

HOLA!!
Pablo me gusta muchisimo el el icono ya que tiene forma de indalo y es mui creativo, y bueno respecto a la asociacion de magia en almeria tarde o temprano se tiene que forma una... y que mejor que formemos una entre todos los de este foro, pero para que esto sucediese deberiamos hablar lo de la *quedada magica* yo estoi disponible siempre...pero ahora hace falta decir dia y horadecidirla mejor vosotros, ya que a mi me parecen bien todos los dias.
 Un saludo: Pablo Vallecillos

----------


## galmer

tu tio toca el bajo y yo la trompeta.
Tambien soy socio del club, no creo que haya problema.
Alli tenemos escenario y un lugar tranquilo con mesas para charlar y quedar

----------


## Giaku

Ya decia yo que tu cara me sonaba de algo, y no era nada de la magia...quiza con las visitas de la alcazaba, pero era lo del club de jazz, que tocaste con Miguel, mi tio Juanjo y Gabi el Vizco. Tengo ganas de pasarme otra vez por alli...

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Bueno, esta tarde he tenido mi primera toma de contacto con los Magos PAblo Aguilera (Balerma) y José Gil (El Ejido)

Se puede resumir en pocas palabras: Una Experiencia Extraordinaria.

Supongo que todos recordareis la emocionante sensación de conocer en persona verdaderos magos, capaces de transmitir algo mágico en cada uno de sus comentarios o movimientos. Además nos han regalado varios juegos para deleitarnos (Ibamos mi novia y yo) con sus grandes cualidades de artistas.

He aprendido bastante de esos dos grandes magos almerienses y me han hecho disfrutar como un niño.

Saludos y espero poder transmitir esa sensación, que ellos me han regalado, algún día de mi etapa como aficionado a la Magia.

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos de nuevo . 

Pues si fue una primera toma muy buena Os dejo la foto .El de la baraja soy yo , el que esta en el centro es mi gran amigo José Gil y a la derecha Raúl , falta la novia de Raúl que hizo la foto . Luego nos hicimos una todos. Nos conocimos , hablemos de magia ,hicimos algunos juegos .   Fue breve pero intensa. 

Respecto al tema del logotipo  de la asociación ,Paco  ,me parece genial eso de hacer varios y votar el que mas guste . Eso si.. el icono es lo de menos ... 

La asociación esta en el punto de partida , Lo estuve hablando con Raúl , sobre los estatutos de la asociación los estoy leyendo , hay que estudiarlo . No hay ninguna prisa en crear la asociación pero.... SEÑORES HAY QUE PONERSE LAS PILAS. 

Lo poco que he leído de los estatutos, bueno hay que hacer muchas cosas, no voy a contarlo todo que son unas cuantas hojas...jejeje 
pero lo que si hay que hacer es reunirse.... La asociación se tiene crear con un fin , y ese fin no puede ser reunirnos a tomar unas cañas. 

Hay que crear un proyecto atractivo, crear una junta directiva, una asamblea general. Es decir tiene su trabajo , como le dije a Raúl , lo primero que tenemos que hacer es asociarnos . 
Y después crear los estatutos, el logotipo y todos los tramites y los 
"papeleos" que no sirven para nada sin lo que he comentado .   

Otra cosa que no quiero dejar por alto es el tema de la sede y las reuniones. A mi me da igual donde sea la sede, lo que si tengo claro es que las reuniones NO SEAN EL EN MISMO LUGAR. y me explico . 
Hay magos en Roquetas ,  Aguadulce(  Pablo), Daniel en Garrucha , víctor (Pechina) , El ejido ,Almería , Adra , Berja,...etc........... Yo no quiero olvidarme de nadie por eso propongo que las reuniones, asambleas y quedadas de amigos se hagan cada vez en un sitio distinto . 

Y respecto al tema de las reuniones soy de la opinión de que hacer una reunión charlar un rato y hasta luego no es una reunión. 
Y creo que seria una perdida de tiempo hacer que tanta gente venga de diversos sitios de la provincia para reunirnos una hora. Lo hable en anteriores mensajes. Las reuniones tienen que ser de una tarde entera (varias horas ) o hasta un día entero .

Me he estado informando sobre el tema  y la verdad es que seria apasionante crear en  nuestra provincia este proyecto de todos. Que   tendría como fin estas y otras  finalidades:

a) Fomentar la afición al Ilusionismo.
b) Mantener el contacto y buenas relaciones de amistad con aquellas personas, entidades o asociaciones que fomenten y cultiven el arte del Ilusionismo
c) Organizar por su cuenta o prestar su cooperación en veladas de carácter benéfico, recreativo o cultural, en las que figure con sus programas la exhibición de efectos de Ilusionismo o exposición de temas o asuntos relacionados con el mismo.
d) Prestar su asesoramiento a cuantas consultas le sean dirigidas por personas o entidades, referentes a cuestiones de carácter general relacionadas con el Ilusionismo y que puedan contribuir a mantener o realzar su prestigio.
e) Velar por el prestigio y enaltecimiento del Ilusionismo, combatiendo las manifestaciones del mismo que se presenten en forma indecorosa o divulgadora de sus secretos.


Bueno me he enrollado mas que una persiana … ¿ como veis el tema ?, yo lo veo con ojos  vendados , seria una gran  labor ,cierto es que es un proyecto ambicioso  , seria una gran oportunidad para las nuevas generaciones ,  además de para  los socios y simpatizantes . 


 Todo sea  por  y para la *Magia*, Este precioso Arte que amo con locura.

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

HOLAA!!
Pablo me parece genial todo eso que as dicho, y cierto es que si nos reunimos tendria que ser para una tarde o un dia entero ya que hay mucho que hablar de este tema y que es mui importante lo que se kiere crear...por eso digo que deberiamos diciendo ya la hora y dia de quedada y pienso q el mejor sitio para quedar seria en un sitio de Almeria, el cual podeis decidirlo vosotros si os parece bien y ya blariamos todos todo este asunto y nos conoceriamos y seguro pasariamos un dia inolvidable pero ya os digo decir algun dia y hora.
Un saludo: Pablo vallecillos.

----------


## Giaku

Pues lo de leerse los estatutos es bastante pelmazo. Lo se por experiencia, ya que hay una asociacion el la universidad (ATISAL) que en parte he ayudado a crearla y a agrandarla, y os digo que si. Ademas, se tienen que repartir poderes (Tesorero, presidente, vicepresidente...).
Lo que nos piden tambien es que creemos evenos, como cursos y tal para que no estemos parados y "Chupando del bote".
OJO: No quiero desanimar a nadie!. Solo quiero que sepais cosas que debemos de hacer, y digo debemos porque me encantaria formar parte de este grupo todo lo activamente que los estudios y el curro me permitan.
La verdad, la idea me encanta, como tabien me parece bien la idea de ir cambiando de lugar de reunion, para aquell@s que no viven en almeria.
Bueno chicos pues eso. Animo, y que si necesitais ayuda de los estatutos o algo, que conteis conmigo, que no gusta que uno solo se encargue de todo.
Un saludo a tod@s

----------


## Yvick

¡Qué buena pinta tiene esto! Al final llegaremos lejos xD. Yo me iré a Granada a estudiar pero vendré bastante a Almeria, y más si esto sigue adelante  8) . Bueno, nos vemos!

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos,
 Estaré  en Almería el (sábado) día 29 de septiembre, y actuare con mi show
*"Cerca de lo imposible "* en el salón de actos de la Biblioteca Publica de Almería. A las 12 :00 h.  
  Si algun mago , se acerca podemos hablar  un rato.
Un saludo mágico . 
 :Wink:

----------


## Yvick

Qué rabia, me voy a granada el 28 :(. Bueno, a ver si nos vemos en el Hocus Pocus  :Smile1:

----------


## pablo

Magia en Carboneras (Almería)

Dentro del programa Carboneras en Escena, el Ayuntamiento de Carboneras, en Almería, ha convocado el "II Potagia de Magia" con el siguiente calendario:
*Sábado 15 de Septiembre * 
20:00h II Magia Potagia 
Armando de Miguel

Teatro Casa de la Música (Carboneras)  


*Viernes 21 de septiembre* 
12:00h II Magia Potagia (Para escolares) 
Arlequín

Teatro Casa de la (Carboneras)  

*Sábado 22 de septiembre* 
20:00h II Magia Potagia 
Andy Gonzalez 
(Sustituye a Raul Laguna) 

Teatro Casa de la Música (Carboneras)  


*Sábado 29 de septiembre* 
20:00h II Magia Potagia 
Oliverio Satisfecho

Teatro Casa de la Música (Carboneras)  

* Sábado 6 de octubre * 

20:00h II Magia Potagia 
Riversson 

Teatro Casa de la Música (Carboneras)  

 Si alguno vais por alli . alli nos veremos .

Os dejos la web de los magos invitados.

http://www.riversson.com/
http://www.oliveriosatisfecho.com/pag2.htm
http://www.andygonzalez.es/



Un saludo mágico.    :Wink:

----------


## galmer

Pues si,  el festival POTAGIA DE MAGIA  de Carboneras muy bueno. El ARLEQUIN que aparece en la programacion  (dia 21) soy yo.
La actuación quedó muy bien, divertida y cómoda para nosotros y espero que tambien para el público.
Acostumbrado como estamos este verano a actuar al aire libre (viento, ausencia de escenario, sol, ruidos varios...) fué un placer actuar en un escenario tan bonito y bien preparado en cuanto a luces y con una acústica estupenda.
Una iniciativa a aplaudir en la provincia, y esta es la segunda edición, asi que esperemos que haya continuidad.
Saludos

----------


## mirodlo

Pablo,

¿Donde es tu actuación el la biblio FCO Villaespesa?
¿La entrada es libre?
¿a que hora es?

----------


## pablo

Galmer , no sabia que eras  tu  el que actuabas , de todas formas el dia 21 no podia ir .  Me gustaria verte actuar .

 Miguel,  te respondo :

El sábado 29 de septiembre a las 12:00 . En el salón de Actos de 
 La Biblioteca Pública de Almería "Francisco Villaespesa".
C/ Hermanos Machado  s/n
CP: 04004        ALMERÍA
Teléfonos: 950 175568

La entrada será gratuita  .  Realizare mi show *"Cerca de lo imposible"* .

Si alguno  esta por allí ,  nos vemos y hablamos un  poco .   
Un saludo mágico .Pablo .
 :Wink:

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos. 
He leido en el periodico , que Jorge Blass  ,actuara en Almeria el 15 de diciembre . Creo que es  una buena oportunidad ,para  hacer la primera quedada.  Por que seguro muchos  vamos a ir a ver a Jorge . 
Ya que estamos os deja la foto que nos hicimos con Mag Lary.
Un saludo magico .Pablo .  :Wink: 


Por orden de Aparicion ;
Pablo Aguilera , Mag Lary ,Miguel Angel (Yvick) ,Jose Gil , Galmer.

----------


## Yvick

Qué bien! Cae en sábado así que seguro podré venir  :Smile1:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos.
Me parece genial que venga a Almeria jorge blas y creo que es una buena oportunidad como a dicho pablo de que podamos conocernos asi que los que crean que vayan a ir que lo comuniquen para hacernos la idea de quienes van a ir...un saludo: Pablo Vallecillos

----------


## Giaku

Jorge Blas! que bien que venga. Yo en principio iria, aunque a saber donde estoy en 15 de diciembre jejee.

Por lo del sabado en la biblioteca, yo tengo pensamiento en ir,asi que ya nos vemos alli. Creo que nos conoceremos por las caras que salen en el avatar. Aun asi preguntando se llega a roma, no? ;-)

Nos vemos el sabado.

P.D.: tengo pensamiento en comprar unas cosillas en tiendamagia en un tiempo, cuando cobre y eso, asi que si quereis algo, me lo comentais y vemos lo que podemos hacer.

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos
Yo creo que tambien voia  poder ir el sabado a la biblioteca y quizas vaya  tambien a el espectaculo de carboneras asi que seguro que nos veremos.
Un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## Giaku

Muy buenas a todos.
Esta mañana he estado viendo al Mago Pablo en la biblioteca villaespesa. Ha estado muy bien el espectaculo, ha sido divertido. De hecho, he estado con mi hermano pequeño y pablo lo ha cogido de ayudante  para las pizarras magicas sin saber que era mi hermano. Vaya casualidad jejeje.
He conocido tambien a dos magos de almeria ademas de a Pablo, de cuyos nombres no me acuerdo (lo siento por mi mala memoria).
Hemos comentado lo de Jorge Blas y lo de aprovechar para hacer lo de la reunion magica ese mismo dia.
Bueno, ha estado muy bien la experiencia. Espero que se repita pronto.
Un saludo.

----------


## pablo

Pues si Paco , he sacado a Fernando ( tu hermano ) , casualidades de la vida  je jeje .     Aunque a ti en un primer  momento no te reconocí , hasta que me dijiste que eras Giaku. je je je   
 El salón estaba lleno de niños y padres , y  solo reconocí  a Pablo Vallecillos  desde el escenario .
Gracias por venir a los 3 ,  A Paco , a Pablo Vallecillos ,y a Luciano  . 
Bueno, seguro que nos veremos  mas veces .  
Un saludo mágico .   :Wink:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos:
Yo estube en el espectaculo de magia de Pablo Aguilera con mi amigo Luciano (un mago de Aguadulce) y estubimos viendo el espectaculo, que por cierto me encanto, estubo muy bien ya  que hizo magia familiar, hizo trucos asombrosos como el gran juego de los aros chinos tambien hizo magia con pañuelos, hizo el maravilloso juego de las pizarras magicas y tambien un una ilusion como truco final de la levitacion de una mesa  que fue magnifico ya que cn el fondo de musica y su toque magico consiguio que el publico quedara asombrado y por unos momentos consiguio hacernos sentirnos bien y estar en un ambiente muy magico en el que todos estabamos intusiasmados por todo lo que hizo...en general hizo una gran variedad de juegos de magia maravillosos me encantaron todos y ademas los hizo con un toque muy personal y muy suyo que me encanto.
Luego al terminar el espectaculo pablo Aguilera estaba en la puerta despidiendo a todas las personas del publico y yo me espere hasta que salieran todos y ayi estaba Pablo lo salude y me presento a Paco y ayi estabamos los 4 Pablo A. yo , Paco y Luciano y estubimos hablando de muchas cosas entre eyas lo de crear una asociacion pero mas que nada estubimos charlando de haber cuando podriamos hacer una gran quedada y como ya se comento en este foro decidimos que no estaria nada mal quedar el dia que venga Jorge Blas y conocernos a ser posible todos los magos de este foro y apartid de hay hablar lo de la asociacion y todo ya que Pablo tiene los estatutos y todo, asi que eso fue todo un dia magnifico y por cierto me dieron muy buena impresion Pablo A, y Paco asi que aver si nos podemos conocer todas las personas de este foro y poder formar algo, y aver si los que vayan a la actuacion del dia 6 a carboneras nos vemos que yo creo que si que podre ir.
Un saludo: Pablo Vallecillos

----------


## Giaku

MAGOS DE ALMERIA!!
Nos vemos esta tarde en Carboneras para ver al mago Riversson!
Ire con vaqueros y una camiseta marron. 
Si vais avisadme y nos presentamos en persona.
Un saludo a tod@s!!

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos

Por cierto Paco  ,¿ que tal  estubo Riversoon?  , al final no puede  ir  con las ganas que tenia .  en fin , en hocus  pocus  ...

Bueno , avisaros que Alberto de Figueiredo , actuara en El Ejido , con su  show *"En clave de magia "* el dia 14 de diciembre a las 19:00 horas . Teatro Municipal  . Localidad :3 euros.   
 Y el dia siguiente  , el dia 15 de diciembre  (mismo dia que Jorge blass ) Actua con  su show *Magic Comedy* en  mi pueblo Balerma . 

Un saludo mágico .  :Wink:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos:
Yo voi a intentar ir a los dos espectaculos que ha nombrado pablo aguilera los  que creais que podais ir podeis decirlo para hacerme una idea de quienes vamos a estar por ayi, y ademas las actuaciones de magia son un buen lugar para encontrarnos...un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos

----------


## galmer

Hola, acabo de llegar de vacaciones (vaya mesecitooooo).
Siento haberme perdido tu actuación Pablo.
Buenas noticias en cuanto a Blass y Figueiredo, a ver si acudimos en masa y podemos quedar después.
Saludos

----------


## pablo

Hola   a todos ,
*Sábado, 15 de diciembre,
Espectáculo de Magia
Jorge Blass
20'30h.
Auditorio Municipal Maestro Padilla*

Así  que ese día , tenemos que ir todos al Maestro padilla . Y si os parece quedamos un rato antes de la actuación ,  o después  a la salida . Y hacemos la primera reunión mágica  en Almería . 
Un saludo mágico .Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## mirodlo

YA TENGO LAS ENTRADAS PARA JORGE BLASS!!!!!

Si aún no las habeis comprado y quereis un buen sitio daos prisa, yo fui a comprarlas ayer y en el centro ya solo quedaban en la fila 10. Así que allí estaré en la fila 10.

También estaría interesante ir a lo de El Ejido. ¿donde se pueden comprar las entradas?

----------


## Jorge Carmona

! Hola ! no sabía que había tanto movimiento mágico en Almería. Yo paso largas temporadas del año allí. Quizá en el punte de Diciembre me deje caer por allí. Si alguien quiere, podemos charlar de magia, tengo una biblioteca amplísima y me encantaría conocer más gente por esas tierras. 

Un abrazo!

Mi correo es:

jorgemago23@yahoo.es

----------


## Giaku

Mirodlo, donde has comprado las entradas y cuanto te han costado?

Bienvenido Jorge. Aqui hay mucho movimiento, tanto de profesionales como de aficionados, como es mi caso. Estamos esperando a que venga Jorge Blass a Almeria, momento perfecto para hacer un "encuentro magico", que creo que va a ser el primero y asi conocernos en persona.
cualquier dudilla no dudes en escribir, que te ayudaremos en todo lo que podamos

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## mirodlo

Pues las entradas para Jorge Blass se compran en el kiosko de cultura, enfrente la la casa de la juventud, y valen 10 € en la grada de abajo abajo y 5 € en la de arriba.

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos .
Las entradas para Alberto de Figueiredo (14 de diciembre ), se pueden comprar  en  el area de cultura   , y una hora antes en taquilla . No  creo que se agoten las entradas........con ir una hora antes . 

Jorge Carmona   ya hemos hablado ,ya sabes  que encantado. 

Y gracias por la informacion Miguel . 
Un saludo magico.   :Wink:

----------


## Giaku

Gracias por la informacion.
Un saludo.

----------


## mirodlo

E fin de semana del 23 al 25 de noviembre es el festival HOCUS POCUS  en Granada quien pueda como es cerquita puede ir. YO VOY.

mas información en :

http://2007.hocuspocusfestival.com/

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos

Si , yo también  iré otro año mas...... si alguno estáis por allí ....... nos vemos.  yo estaré viernes sábado y domingo. Todo el fin de semana  en GranHada.  

A …….Este  domingo 18 noviembre  actuó  en  Kabuki café de el ejido a las 5 tarde. 

Un saludo mágico .  Pablo.

----------


## cooper

Holaaaa, yo tb soy de Alemria, aunque estoy viviendo fuera, llego en diciembre creo que para no irme mas¡¡jajajajaja, Sol¡¡¡¡¡ Un saludo a todos¡¡¡¡ Soy de Aguadulce para ser mas exacto¡¡¡¡

----------


## pablo

Bienvenido Cooper   ,como ves  hay varios aficionados por aquí ,  en Aguadulce esta Pablo Vallecillos  y Luciano también .    A ver  si nos conocemos. Por cierto ¿ tu nombre de pila cual es?   jejeje 

Respecto al tema de la* 1 ª REUNION MAGICA DE ALMERIA.*

Entube hablando con Galmer , (gracias amigo )  y estuvimos hablando de un sitio que  este cerca del Auditorio para quedar antes de  la actuación de Jorge Blass , por la tarde .
Galmer no sabe si podremos reunirnos en el (classijazz) , si no,  en cualquier pub  cercano .    A ver que nos dice Galmer.

También estuve hablando con mi amigo Juan Cervantes , (que aunque no se deje caer por  aquí ) el también se apunta , nos va ha hacer un juego que promete , y lo mas seguro que se lleve la cámara de video para  grabar nuestras diabluras  mágicas.  . No te preocupes  Juan , que me llevare los pompones chinos.

También he hablado con Daniel Quiles ….me dijo que no podrá ir ,  aunque estamos siempre en contacto………. No te preocupes Dani habrá mas  …..
Yvik , creo que tampoco podrá  estar  , esta estudiando en Granada……y creo que esta en Madrid. 
Alejandro Díaz , me comento que no sabría se estaría . Vuelve el día 9 o el 16 , y  si esta   se apunta. 
De quien no se  si lo sabrán  son  Toten , Cyberpakito ,Raúl Fuentes ,Manu...
Respecto a la hora , podemos quedar a una hora en la puerta del auditorio y nos vamos a sitio de reunión .          ¿A las 6 os parece bien ¿

Por lo que me veo iremos  :
Yo , Aguilera.
Galmer .
Juan Cervantes
Pablo Vallecillos. 
Luciano ¿?
Miguel  (mirodlo)
Paco Muñoz. (Giaku)
Ivan Rodriguez (Cooper)
Paco (Ciberpaquito)
Raul Fuentes .


Y  los demás seguro que también  .Quien quiera que lo diga y actualice la lista. 
Haremos magia(cada uno que se prepare un juego)   , hablaremos , compartiremos nuestro amor a hacia este arte  , y  sobre todo  ,nos conoceremos todos  y seguro que pasamos un mágico  inolvidable.

Ya lo sabéis  Todos ,  El día 15 Diciembre    REUNION MAGICA EN ALMERIA.

----------


## cooper

Es verdad¡¡ se me habia olvidado¡¡¡¡ Mi nombre es Ivan, Ivan Rodriguez para ser exactos¡¡¡¡jajajaja
Un saludo grande y espero asistir a la proxima reunion¡¡ para mediados de diciembre vuelvo a Españaaaaa,jajajaja
Un saludo

----------


## mirodlo

Lo de quedar ese dia me parece muy bien y lo de quedar antes también. 
Eso de hacer un truco cada uno ... Ufff creo que con lo poco que llevo en esto no seré capaz de sorprender a magos ... a ver si de aqui a entonces se me ocurre algo ( y me atrevo a hacerlo )

----------


## pablo

Perfecto Ivan te apunto en la lista . 
Miguel ,por eso no te preocupes cualquier juego por simple que sea . 

No se trata de engañar a magos , sino de hacer un poco de magia .Cada uno hace un juego el que quiera , de cartas  ,cerca , monedas   asi nos conocemos  y  rompemos el hielo . 
Os cuento algo ...
Cuando estuvimos Galmer yo y Miguel Angel , En un pub después de ver a mag lary  , cada uno de nosotros hizo un juego , Yvik uno con cartas , yo también hice algo  y Galmer me hizo un juego simple......pero muy muy mágico , no lo había visto en directo nunca  y me encanto .  Copio un pergamino y  con un mechero con 2 llamas  jejeje  desaparecieron las letras al contacto con la llama  y salio mi carta elegida .  

No hay por que sorprender a magos , de hecho ese es un tema delicado , la magia para magos , es distinta a la magia para profanos , vemos las cosas de un modo distinto . 
Juan Cervantes me hizo , varios juegos  ,algunos los conocía y me encantaron , yo le sorprendí con algunos míos  y el me sorprendió con algunos suyos….lo pasemos en grande. 

Animo, nos vemos pronto . 

Un saludo mágico amigos.  :Wink:

----------


## pablo

He hablado con Ciberpaquito , y con Raul .  Y   quizas se apunten tambien .  Ya queda poco .

----------


## galmer

efectivamente, no hay nada como* "actuar" ante colegas.* 

Te pones nervioso, te sientes ridículo... pero no vas a actuar, vas a hacer magia, a divertirte, a distraer, a ensayar, a practicar, a disfrutar con la magia.
Posiblemente tus colegas magos  ya sepán de que va ele efecto, sabrán de sobra donde está el truco y como se hace, pero eso es bueno, así podrán  aconsejarte y también emocionarse viendo magia, por sencilla que sea.

Asi que olvidémos los miedos y por sencillo que sea lo que vas a hacer, disfrútalo.
Si, estaré en la quedada y espero conseguir el local a tiempo, aunque ese dia hay concierto. Espero que podamos usarlo porque está muy cerca  del a¡uditorio y reune los requisitos para poder quedar cómodos y relajados.
 Os aviso en unos dias.
saludos  
gabimagoo

----------


## galmer

HOLA
Os confirmo que podremos reunirnos en el local de CLASIJAZZ el sábado de 18.00 a 20.00  horas.
Los socios del club no han puesto ninguna objeción.   Nos hacen el favor de cedernos el local aunque por la noche hay concierto allí, de modo que debemos dejarlo todo lo más recogido posible.  
Para los que no conoceis el local de la asociación CLASIJAZZ os doy el nombre de su blog. n él encontrareis la información para llegar a él (paseo marítimo, pasado el auditorio en dirección a nueva almeria).

             clasijazz.blogspot. com

saludos

----------


## pablo

Hola 
Perfecto, Galmer  es un buen sitio para hacer la reunion . 
Ya solo queda esperar al sábado , el día 15 a eso de las 6 nos vemos en Clasijazz. Esta muy cerca del Auditorio .             





¿Cuantos vamos a ir al final ?
Un saludo Mágico ,Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola cooper yo soi pablo vallecillos y tambien soi d aguadulce  me gustaria hablar cntigo asi que te doi mi msn o dame tu el tuyo el mio es pablo_mvs91@hotmail.com
Aqui en aguadulce esta tambien mi amigo luciano que es cn kien yo suelo hacer magia asi que ya que vives x aqui me gustaria hablar contigo.
Un saludo!!

----------


## mirodlo

yo voy a ir así que anotad 1

----------


## pablo

Perfecto amigos ,
Paquito tambien se apunta . 
Os queria comentar tambien  que  respecto al tema de la reunion ,me llamaron para publicarlo en el periodico , que quieren hacer una entrevista y  publicar algo sobre la reunion .   Es bueno que se de a conocer que hay magos en Almeria .

Pablo Aguilera. 
Galmer . 
Juan Cervantes 
Pablo Vallecillos. 
Luciano 
Miguel (mirodlo) 
Paco Muñoz. (Giaku) 
Paco (Ciberpaquito) 
Raul Fuentes . 
Ivan Rodriguez (Cooper)

 Jose Gil , Daniel Quiles, Miguel angel , Alejandro no podra asistir,  contamos con vosotros para la proxima amigos.


Un saludo  lleno de magia .

----------


## Giaku

Hola. 
Ese dia es el cumpleaños de mi novia y vamos a ir a tomar un cafe con sus amigos.Creo que llegare un poco tarde. Ya he avisado a Galmer, por si la puerta esta cerrada o algo.

Bueno nada mas. Un saludo  :o

----------


## Daniel Quiles

¿Me teneis que contar que tal a ido ehhhhh?
Bueno, ya hablare con Pablo y me adelantara acontecimientos jej.

Eso de la entrevista, ¿que bien no?   :Wink:

----------


## Giaku

Buenas magos!

Daniel lastima que no viniste para conocerte. La reunion estubo bastante bien. Hicimos unos juegos y nos presentamos cada uno (cuando y como empezamos el tiempo que llevamos, etc).

Respecto a la entrevista, creo que vino El mundo, pero no estoy seguro. Nos hicieron unas cuantas preguntas en general, poca cosa. Creo que dijeron que iba a salir ayer domingo, pero no compre el periodico (no soy asiduo a esa publicacion, la verdad).

Por lo demas todo bien. Estube muy comodo, ya que, excepto con Galmer, nunca habia hecho magia delante de otro mago.

Resumiendo, una experiencia a repetir.

Saludos!

P.D.: a ver si podeis colgar las fotos, que quiero verlas!!  :Wink:

----------


## cooper

Hola amigos¡¡¡
Bueno en primer lugar pedir disculpas por no asistir a la reunion, pero por problemas familiares.
Os mando un saludo a todos, y ya en Almeria, espero que nos veamos¡¡¡
Para Pablo¡¡¡ apunto tu msn¡¡ te agrego¡¡¡
Un saludo

----------


## Daniel Quiles

El domingo fue un dia realmente inolvidable para mi, y mágico, muy mágico. Como ya sabeis los que alli estuvisteis, no pude formar parte de la primera reunión de magis de Almeria. Se que ese dia fue muy especial para vosotros, os conocisteis, y ademas, despues visteis la actuacion de Jorge Blass. Pero mis dientes afilados encontraron su calma cuando Pablo Aguilera se puso en contacto conmigo para darme a conocer la noticia (¡gran noticia!) que al dia siguiente, domingo, un dia despues de la reunion, actuaba en Vera, un pueblo cercano al mio.

Fui alli en compañia de mis padres. Llegamos algunos minutos antes de que comenzara el espectaculo (¡y que espectaculo!). Me dirigí a la plaza del pueblo, frente al ayuntamiento, frente a la iglesia, el lugar donde la magia haria su aparicion. Alli me encontre a Pablo que no se habia dado cuenta de mi presencia, me acerquñe a él y lo llamé ¡Pablo!, y recibi su respuesta inmediata ¡Dani!, un saludo, y a partir de ese momento, tanto el como yo sentimos que eramos como una familia, que nos conociamos de toda la vida (nos avalan mas de cuatro años comunicandonos via internet, via postal,...) pero era la primera vez que nos veiamos en persona, ¡y que gran persona es Pablo! ¡Y su magia! ¡Que decir de su magia!, tanto a mi, como a mis padres, como a los rpesentes, nos maravilló. Un baston que se transformaba en pañuelos, cuerda que se cortaba y recomponian, que cambiaban de tamaño (con ayuda de los mas pequeños). Una cuerda que quedaba suspendida sus extremos en el aire y... zas, caen al cortar los hilos invisibles que la atan en el aire. Continuando con la bolsa y el huevo. Y que decir del siguiete juego, el pañuelo que cambia de color, un gran juego que en manos de Pablo se convierte en mas que una obra maestra, la cara de algunos presentes era para verlas, de autentico asombro, no se me va a olvidar la cara de sprpresa de una chica cuando el pañuelo que se habia visto en su puño cerrado, al abrirla, ya no estaba, ysin embargo luego reaparecia, ¡fantastico!. Tambien presencié el pañuelo y fuego, el viento no dio problemas y el efecto salio redondo. Que puedo decir del juego que continua, las pizarras espiritistas, con ayuda de dos espectadores, un chico y una chica (guapa, guapa), realmente mágico, la cara de la chica era un poema al ver revelada su carta pintada con tiza en unas pizarras que antes se mostraron limpias. Los pompones mágicos hacen honor a su nombre. Los aros chinos van mas allá, poesia pura, magia para los sentidos, acompañada de una gran musica, he de reconocer que llegado a este punto tuve que hacer esfuerzos para mantener la boca cerrada, maravillosa rutina. Para finalizar, un viaje muy magico, los pañuelos y la sombrilla, un gran final para este gran espectaculo. 

Me ha sido muy dificil describir su magia con palabras, porque no hay nada mejor que presenciarlo, es la unica forma de sentir lo que transmite su magia, no se puede describir solamente con palabras.

Lo dicho, una tarde muy especial, muy magica, y sobre todo, muy personal, muy humana, porque Pablo como mago, un 10, y como persona, otro sobresaliente. ¡Gracias Pablo!


Aquí os dejo una fotillo que nos echemos al finalizar el show:

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos 
Voy a hacer una crónica de todo lo vivido el 15 de diciembre . 
Gracias ,ha todos ,,estaba  envenenado de magia . 
Allí estuvimos , Pablo Aguilera ,Galmer  , Miguel (mirodlo) , Paco Muñoz (Giaku) ,Paco (Ciberpaquito)  Pablo Vallecillos y  Luciano. 

Cuando encontré el clasijazz ,  me costo ,llame a Galmer , y cuando por fin entre , allí estamos en un  lugar muy acogedor , con un pequeño escenario , un sitio ideal . Esta la presa del mundo también .  Nada mas entrar  veo a Galmer , me hace un gesto de saludo ,  todos sentados alrededor de una mesa  con un tapete incluido , desde ese momento no pude dejar de sonreír  en toda la tarde . Salude  a todos ,  veo 2 caras nuevas , Mirodlo y Ciberpaquito .   Tambien esta la presa . 
Pido permiso para grabar en audio la reunión , y me toca a mi romper el hielo , empiezo con  una carta ambiciosa nombrada por Vallecillos 3 T, y una carta al nº improvisada  .As P de Luciano .  
Después llega el turno de Paco Muñoz  , saco su  baraja Bycicle  y nos hizo una rutina con 4 Ases  , miguel corto 4 paquetes  mas o menos iguales  …. Je  je  … y las 4 cartas de corte eran los 4 ases   después  estos ases  cada uno con su símbolo , empezaron  subir y bajar por la baraja .  Estuvo muy bien Paco  

Galmer , aprovechando la visita saco  sus tarjetas de mago y una caja de cerillas  ,  coge un bolígrafo , y  a continuación  pidió a  varias personas varios nº , dando  como resultado   4 6 3 8 . que escribió en la esquina de una de las tarjetas  de repente estos números desaparecieron.
Y pidió a Luciano  que encendiera una cerilla ,  diera un golpe mágico sobre la cajita de cerillas que había vaciado sobre la mesa….y increíblemente allí estaba doblada en 4 la  tarjeta con los nº , dentro . Este Galmer siempre me sorprende , no  tenia ni idea de lo que  sucedería .

El juego de Miguel , me pidió que eligiera una carta As T ,  la perdió en la baraja , 
Saco  paco una carta , la Q P  y como valía  12 cartas saco 12 cartas .  Seguidamente hizo la cuenta australiana  (una debajo , otra en la mesa , una debajo……)  y la ultima carta resulto ser….. la carta elegida . 

Pablo Vallecillos , nos deleito con los ases McDonald,  el clásico juego de los ases .
4 ases colocados en la mesa  , con sus 3 cartas indiferentes , desaparecieron  uno a uno entre las 3  cartas  y se reunieron  los cuatro , mágicamente , en el  ultimo montón .

Cyberpaquito  nos hizo un juego , yo creo haber visto en uno de los videos de “El mundo mágico de Juan Tamariz”   .Dio a elegir una carta , 7T , y la perdió en la baraja  
Seguidamente  mostró una serie de cartas que fue colocando sobre la mesa , una de ellas era precisamente la elegida.  Con lo cual no podía salir , polvitos mágicos y al nº 7 apareció allí la carta elegida . 

Llego el turno de Luciano , realizo un juego que si no me falla la memoria es de Annemann , y que Tamariz presenta como su conocido “Ni ciego ,ni tonto”.
Se eligen 2 cartas libremente  , se hacen 2 montones , se pierden la cartas y se adivinan . 
la Jota de trébol y el Rey de Rombos. 

Después de la ronda de magia , explique la carta al nº improntu  , salio el tema del 7. 
Y Galmer explico el Stigmata , me asuste   cuando hacia esa cosa con el brazo apareció el 7 … 
Galmer , saco una funda plástica con un clip y dentro tenia 2 cartas y unos 25 € en efectivo.   Y Ciberpakito dijo el 3 de Picas .  Paquito  puso 30€ encima de la mesa y galmer mostró las 2 cartas una de ellas era el comodín y la otra era  …¡¡.El 3 de Picas¡
Un juego fabuloso , del ya desaparecido Tommy Wonder. Maravilloso  Galmer.
Miguel nos explico  el juego del 7 , de uno de los libros de tamariz.
Llego la hora  de irse al teatro , y  antes de empezar a recoger , Nos hicimos unas fotos todos juntos , para dejar constancia de lo que había pasado aquella tarde ,  sin darnos cuenta , habíamos hecho historia , la 1ª reunión de magia realizada con los magos de Armería . Ya nos pasara Galmer las fotos . Se me hizo cortiiiiiisima ….  Y por supuesto hay que repetirla  .
Desde aquí  ,daros las gracias a todos , fue una tarde inolvidable  , y después al Teatro .
Deciros que para mi  fue todo muy especial , ese fin de semana , tardare mucho tiempo en olvidarlo . El día 14  la actuación de en Clave de magia de Alberto de Figueiredo;  , el sábado 15 la esperada reunión  y el show de Jorge Blass  y el domingo  conocí  a Daniel .
Eso quiere decir que la magia en Almería esta mas viva que nunca , cosa que me alegra .

Show de  Jorge

Allí a la entrada del teatro , Pablo Vallecillos ,presento a Manley  .
Entremos al teatro , hablemos un poco , en  la entrada , y nos fuimos a nuestro asiento cada uno ,  al cabo de un rato empezó el show.

Se apagan las luces , suena una música y  salio Jorge ,Sacando luces entre el publico , luces que fue echando en la bolsa y  apareció una estrella de navidad .
A partir de aquí todo fue trasformándose en poesía mágica .  
Con un  papel hizo una paloma de papel ,  y  comenzo  una de las especialidades de Jorge , la magia con  palomas , coloco la paloma en un marco  , y de un pañuelo rojo apareció una paloma  . Todo ello con una música , ritmo  maravillosos .  Apenas terminabas de respirar de un efecto la paloma de papel del marco se transformaba en real  , y esta se duplicaba  en  sus manos ,  las 3 palomas fueron colocadas en una jaula  y esta  desapareció  como clímax final . 
Después realizo el giro de manos y  el pulgar evasivo .una buena forma de meterse al publico en el bolsillo . 

Y a continuación con el  escenario vació , paso a realizar su rutina de manipulación de cartas 
Aparicion de 4 ases en las manos , papel flas,  producción de abanicos ,  back and fron  espectaculares , desa pariciones ,   por aquí  por allá………..magia en estado puro ,  3 minutos que se tardan años en  conseguir ..
después  la conocida producción de  bola de bolos  de Kevin James . 
Se  hacerco al publico  y  saco a  Pepe , por poco saca a Ciberpaquito.  Mezclo una baraja y hizo la carta pescada , versión informática  en un cesto de red portátil . jeje
Cogio un papel  , hizo una bola de papel y la trasformo en un avión . que recogió  una espectadora  ,la que le ayudaría en la siguiente experiencia . El juego de la rosa de Kevin James . 
Dio una cuerda a examinar , y    comenzó una rutina de cuerda Tabary , que cada vez que la veo me parece mas mágica .
Pidio prestado un anillo , lo hizo desaparecer  y  reapareció dentro de una bola de las maquinas de bolas  . con una nota , recuerdo de Ronda ,Málaga .  Un juego muy divertido.
Después paso a presentar la conocida  Twister en la que la cabeza gira y gira ,quedando el cuerdo del  totalmente enrollado . 
Realizo la  baraja invisible con una chica que había sentada cerca de Galmer y Giaku  llamada Belén , La baraja invisible gigante y la carta nombrada era  el As de corazones . 

Pidió la ayuda de una chica , y realizo el juego del papel sombrero y bolsito , y le regalo  la chica , la varita ,baraja y libro de Jorge Blass .  

Después de una música , realizo  los Aros Chinos de Victor Voitko , que vuela y se enlazan en el aire . 
 Salio entre el publico para que 3 espectadores pensaran 3 cartas .el  8 de corazones ,el   3 de picas  y el 5 de picas . Coloca las cartas mezcladas en un recipiente a una orden salen las cartas en cascada  con una espada , ensarto las 3 cartas pensadas.  

En el escalón del escenario , junto con una chica realizo el juego del hilo gitano . 
Y paso a realizar su nieve japonesa , tal y como lo hizo en el Isabel la católica del Hocus Pocus .  Toda una delicia ,  todo el teatro lleno  de nieve , con un clímax final apoteósico que lo único que te hace es aplaudir. 

Al salir , nos vimos  otra vez  los magos de Almería ,   compremos el libro , y al rato apareció jorge , con una avalancha de gente ,   nos dedico el libro , y cartas , y fotos . Estuvo allí todo el rato atendiendo ,    se nota que quiere a su publico  es algo a lo que yo me he acostumbrado en mis show ,  acercase al publico en  la puerta al terminar  , escuchar que les gusta y que no …..etc…
Pudimos hablar un poco con el antes de irnos  , nos comento que era la primera vez que venia a Almería , que estaba muy bien las instalaciones y se alegraba por  la reunión . 
Después nos despedimos y nos fuimos . Yo estuve toda la noche magreando , no podía dormir  ,estaba   envenenado de magia   y me acosté a las 3  para dormir algo.
Un día  mágico , que conservare en mi memoria por mucho tiempo .
Os pongo 2 de las fotos .
Un saludo  mágico  amigos  .Pablo.

----------


## mirodlo

ME QUEDÉ CON GANAS DE MÁS
pienso que esa frase resume las sensaciones que tuve tras  nuestro encuentro. Fue genial, emocionante, cordial, interesante, ... MÁGICO

¿Por cierto alguien tiene lo que salió en el periodico?
Tambien me gustaría ver las fotos que hicisteis. Y sobre todo la que me hizo Pablo con Jorge Blass y la que nos hicimos todos juntos.
Podrímos abrir una cuenta en Flickr o en algun sitio de esos e ir subiéndolas todas (las fotos) y así las podemos ver o descargar cuando queramos.

Ya veo que os quedasteis a charlar con Jorge, que lástima que yo no pudiera quedarme.

----------


## galmer

Hola
Perdón por el retraso en escribir pero no he tenido acceso a internet hasta hoy.
Efectivamente, la reunión del sábado de los más interesante, la actuación de Blass impactante y , lástima, no pude acercarme a ver a Pablo en Vera, y mira que estaba cerca, pero me resultóç finalmente imposible.
Respecto de la reunión comentar que fué de los más interesante, creo que todos nos quedamos con ganas de más y habrá que repetir algún dia no muy lejano.
La noticia en prensa no se si salió o no. Compré el periodico estos dias pero no he visto nada.
En cuanto a las fotos os las puedo mandar por correo electrónico pero me vais a dar unos dias porque estoy terminando de preparar el espectáculo que haré el día 27 y ando estresado entre ese montaje, mi trabajo y las fechas que se nos avecinan...
Saludos a todos losque estuvieron presentes y ánimo a los que no estuvieron porque seguro que asi se animan para la próxima.
Saludos

----------


## Giaku

Hola a todos!

Mañana hay una gala benefica de asalsido (asociacion de personas con sindrome de down) y creo que hay una actuacion de magos. Sabeis quien va?

Otra cosa, esta mañana he comprado un trozo de terciopelo y un trozo de goma EVA para hacer un tapete como el tutorial que esta en cartomagia. Esta tarde lo hare, a ver como sale. Ya os comentare.

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos.
El dia 26 en el periodico el Mundo , salen los magos de Almeria , no he encontrado el periodico si alguno lo ve en algun var a algo que nos cuente . 

Un saludo magico .

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Alguien vio el periodico ese dia¿?

----------


## Giaku

Feliz Año a todos!!

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos como veo que no comentais nada pues propongo hacer otra quedada magica ya que me quede con ganas de mas en la 1ª quedada y me gustaria que nos reuniesemos en febrero, sobre el dia me da igual puesto que yo puedo sea el dia que sea pero si cae en sabado mejor, quien crea que puede ir que lo diga y que diga tambien el dia que le viene mejor, y sobre el sitio creo q lo  mejor seria en almeria o comentar tambien el sitio que veais mas adecuado, bueno espero que contesteis.
Un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos , 
Pues si hay que ir preparando la siguiente reunión , la primera fue corta pero intensa. Eso si la siguiente a ver si es mas larga , un día entero mismo . je je je 
Coloco aquí la foto de todos juntos en el Clasijazz . A ver si en la próxima nos vemos alguno mas. 
Por orden de aparición : 
_Paco Muñoz (Giaku) ,Miguel (mirodlo) , Pablo Vallecillos ,Galmer ,Pablo Aguilera , Paco (Ciberpaquito) y Luciano._ 
Yo soy el de la baraja . 
Un saludo mágico. Pablo.

----------


## Giaku

Muy buenas. Por mi perfecto en febrero. Lo malo es que tengo examenes. No estan las fechas fijas aun, pero en cuanto lo esten lo dire. Si la reunion fuese despues de los examenes os lo agradeceria, pero si no puede ser....ya buscaria un huequecito entre tanto numero jeje. Creo recordar que el ultimo era el dia 16...

Bueno pues eso. Un saludo a todos!

P.D.: el tapete salio genial!

----------


## Giaku

Hola a todos. Respecto a la II reunion magica propongo que sea el sabado 26 o el 16. El lugar lo tendriamos que hablar. A mi me gusto el club de jazz. Creo que es adecuado. Si no es posible, tengo un sotano en mi casa que bueno, no es que sea el teatro Apolo, pero puede servir.

Bueno espero vuestras sugerencias.

Saludos

----------


## Giaku

Hola?

----------


## galmer

Hola, para la segunda reunión propongo el teatro Apolo. Tengo la llave y nos lo dejarían un rato.

----------


## galmer

Como comprendereis mi anterior mensaje era una broma. 
En el classijazz podemos quedar siempreque avisemos con antelación y no haya ensayos.
El sábado 16 podría ser, aunque no se si estare en Almería. Otro dia favorable es el 8 de marzo.
Id pensándolo y vais avisando. Imagino que los universitarios están ya de exámenes y los viejos como yo estamos pensando en un viaje del inserso, así que  dejad vuestras preferencias y decidimos el dia entre todos.
Saluditos.

----------


## Giaku

El apolo no estaria mal jeje. Yo termino mi ultimo examen el lunes 11 asi que desde ese dia puedo quedar cuando querais.
A ver si me pongo a partir de ese dia otra vez con la magia en serio, porque los examenes me absorven el tiempo que da gusto.

Bueno nada mas. A ver si quedamos otra vez.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## pablo

Felicidades a Todos .
Hoy es el dia de nuestro patron .
Un abrazo magico .Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## mirodlo

Hola, yo desde enero tengo un lio con el trabajo que no he podido dedicarme a otra cosa, y del dia 9 al 14 me voy a Roma (uff con todo lo que tengo que hacer). Espero poder hacer un hueco para la reunion... si no me pilla en Roma.

A ver si elegimos un dia en el que puedan venir los que no vinieron a la otra  8)

----------


## Giaku

Si si de eso se trata. Que cada uno diga cuando pueda y se elige un dia en el que podamos todos, o al menos la mayoria.

Saludos

----------


## mirodlo

Por cierto si algien va a hacer un pedido a tienda magia yo estoy interesado en comprar una baraja bycicle mini. si la pudiera incluir en el pedido de alguien (pa ahorrar gastos de envio). o hacemos todos un pedido conjunto.

----------


## Giaku

Pues ahora que lo dices llevo un tiempo pensando en comprar algo, pero aun no lo tengo decidido del todo. 
¿cuando lo piensas pedir mas o menos?

----------


## mirodlo

no me corre prisa, solo quería saber si alguien iba a pedir algo pa que uniera eso a su pedido :D

----------


## pablo

Pues a mi el día de la próxima reunión me parece bien cualquiera de los que dice Galmer el día  16 o el 8 de marzo. Siendo en fin de semana ... eso si mejor que sea una jornada mágica de varias horas .

A ver si en la próxima se une Mario ,un mago de Granada que ahora esta aquí en Almería . 
Un saludo mágico .

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola, sobre el dia de la reunion me da igual el dia que sea el os venga mejor, pero yo prefiero el dia 16 de febrero pero si a alguien le viene mejor el dia 8 que lo diga, lo bueno seria hechar un dia entero por que yo creo que hay mucho que hablar y la ultima reunion se me hizo cortisima, espero que a esta reunion podamos estar todos los del foro, asi que espero que respondais y digais lo que os viene mejor.
Un saludo: Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## galmer

A ver, que levanten la mano los que puedan venir el 16...

----------


## Giaku

Yo puedo ir ese dia

----------


## Sarandini

Holas, muy buenas a todos, me presento.
 Mi nombre es José Ibañez, alias Sarandini y no soy de Almeria!! jeje, soy de Argentina, una ciudad al norte llamada Tucumán, pero siempre tuve un cariño especial por esta ciudad española, o andaluz (nosé como se dirá), debido a que tengo raices de familiares allí.

Por el momento les comento que llevo 6 años en la magia como profesional, y que pueden contar conmigo para lo que fuera; seguramente en no mucho tiempo estaré visitando y está de mas decirlo, contactandome con algunos de ustedes para intercambiar experiencias magicas en el lugar donde se reúnan que, por cierto, me parece muy muy bueno que estén manteniendo la lucha por el crecimiento de la magia en esa zona. Felicidades!

Mis mas cordiales saludos!
Hasta luego!

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Bienvenido Sarandini , te he agregado a tu msn espero poder hablar pronto contigo por correo. Un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## Giaku

Sarandini estas residiendo en Almeria o vendras aqui de vacaciones?

----------


## Howl

Hey yo también soy de Almería! de la capital que bien saber que hay gente aquí que también les gusta la mágia

----------


## Sarandini

Estoy residiendo en Argentina. Mi deseo es visitarlos pronto..

Gracias Pablo, ya vamos a hablar por msn entonces.

Saludos-

----------


## Giaku

hola a todos y bienvenidos a los nuevos. estoy aqui tirao en el sillon con una torticolis del 15. mando este mensaje de la wii. qu invento jejeje. por lo de la reunion magica a ver si nos ponemos y decimos un dia porque tengo ya ganassss
me gustaria que hubiera sido hoy pero bueno...
po eso quiero fecha y horaaa jeje
muchos saludos :-))

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos 
He estado un tiempo con el pc roto , y no he podido conectar .
La proxima reunion en el clasijazz es un buen sitio, muy acogedor .
Como dice Paco :Dia y Hora .
Y que cada uno confirme la asistencia ..  
Que Galmer nos diga si esta disponible y desde que hora .  

¡¡¡ Queremos reunion ¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡Queremos reunion ¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡Otra ¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡Otra ¡¡¡¡ ¡¡¡Otra ¡¡¡¡

Un abrazo lleno de magia .   :Wink:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos, yo creo que todos tenemos ganas de una segunda reunion yo siempre esto disponible para ir donde sea y el dia que sea solo teneis que decir la fecha que mejor os venga y la hora, a mi me da igual puesto que yo seguro que podre ir, espero que todos confirmeis que podeis venir pero que antes diga alguien la hora y el dia que le venga mejor.
Un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## Giaku

Hombre, a mi me viene bien cualquier sabado o domingo por la tarde. El tema es a ver cuando Galmer puede tener las llaves del Classic Jazz y adaptarnos a ese dia.
Saludos

----------


## galmer

a ver, no se si este sábado hay concierto o no y si se ensaya alli o no.
Espero enterarme mañana miércoles y ver si es posible que nos dejen el local

----------


## Giaku

Por mi perrrfecto

----------


## galmer

Pues negativo
Hay concierto ese sábado, y además tengo una actuación, de modo que lo dejamos para otro dia...
Que tal el miercoles santo?  Seguro que no tenemos actuaciones ninguno, seguro que no hay ensayo de ningún grupo en el clasijazz y seguro que todos estamos de vacaciones.
Bueno, yo trabajo esa noche pero podría quedar por la tarde...

----------


## pablo

Yo el miercoles santo , trabajo  .    
Siendo fin de semana es lo mejor .    Un saludo magico.   :Wink:

----------


## Giaku

La verdad es que es mejor en fin de semana ya que se suele estar mas desocupado. Lo malo es que suele haber mas conciertos....no?

Otra cosa.
Estoy haciendo un curso de video digital y tengo que hacer un corto o un documental sobre algo. He elegido la magia, como no!!
He pensado mas o menos en presentar un poco la magia y las modalidades mas tipicas. Por ejemplo, presentar la magia de cerca e intercalar unos jueguecitos con cartas, bolitas... y unas preguntitas, y asi con esenario, mentalismo...etc
Me gustaria contar con todos vosotros, y asi, hacer tambien publicidad de la asociacion, porque seguramente se expondrá en la universidad

Esa es la idea. Me gustaria tambien que me hecheseis una mano con esto ya que soy un super-amateur en estas cosas. Todas las sugerencias seran my bien recibidas

Un saludazo a todos!!

P.D.: me gustaria comprar algo pronto. Si quereis hacemos un pedido conjunto.

----------


## galmer

Buenochicos, en los próximos dias no voy a poder quedar. Me voy de vacaciones y estaré dos semanas fuera, aprovechando la primavera antes de que empiece la temporada de comnuniones, asi que no podré asistir a ninguna reunión, ni os veré por el foro.

----------


## Giaku

Bueno pues pasatelo bien Gabi.

Un saludo

----------


## rosi

buenos dias, mi nombre es rosi, busco un mago para este sabado para una fiesta de noche en roquetas de mar(aproximadamente 4 horas o menos), buena remuneracion.
pongasen en contacto conmigo
rosicruz17@hotmail.com

----------


## galmer

Hola hola
parece que Ciberpakito (zoilo kervassi) ha contactado con Sir Rossini, Jorge Carmona  (que viene de Madrid este viernes) y se va a organizar una reunión rápida, como si fuese un McDonalds mágico vamos, el próximo viernes dia 9 de Mayo en el clasijazz.    Por favor los que podais acudir a la cita id dejando vuestros mensajes para que sepamos si es posible reunirnos  y cuantos pensamos acudir a la cita.
La reunión sería a partir de las 21,30 o 22,00 horas.
Un saludito.

----------


## Giaku

Buenas a todos

Gabi,como te dije ayer miercoles, yo voy de cabeza!!!!  :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## galmer

Me comenta ciberpakito, Zoilo kervassi, que al final tiene que ser el DOMINGO  a partir de las  20,30 horas porque Sir Rossini no puede el viernes.
Yo iré, esperamos vuestras respuestas.

----------


## pabloaguilera1

-----

----------


## pablo_aguilera

Hola amigos. Soy pablo. 
El Pablo de siempre , es que tengo un problema con mi cuenta y he tenido que cambiar de nick . 

Me acabo de enterar de la reunion, es domingo por la mañana . Se va hacer al final ? . ¿No es un poco tarde a las 8 y media ? La otra runion se hizo cortisima ...... ¿Quien va a ir ? Yo me apunto si hay ambiente . 

Un saludo magico.  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Yo sí que iré.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

¿ Qué temas de se van a tratar ? 
¿ Vamos a discutir sobre algún autor ? 
¿ Algún libro ? 
¿ Llevaréis algo preparado ? 
¿ Cartomagia, cerca, manipulación, mentalismo...? 

Me gustaría proponer un tema, abierto desde luego, sobre la amgia: El plano teórico y conceptual de la magia hoy día ( o sea, la teoría ascaniana y de Luis García ) 

¿ Qué opinais ? 

Si alguien quiere antes e las ocho y media, * cuente conmigo.

----------


## pablo_aguilera

Yo en la primera reunion queria hablar un  poco de eso Jorge  , de la teoria ascaniana. Pero no habia mucho tiempo y  solo hicimos unos juegos y nos conocimos ...  
La verdad no se cuanta gente se va apuntar , yo no se si podre ir es una hora muy mala  ... es algo tarde y  para un rato no creo que merezca la pena .  (lo suyo seria una tarde- noche de magia.....vamos un dia entero)

Hay que organizarlo mejor . Se plantea un tema , un autor , un juego o libro , etc... y cada uno se prepara y estudia algo y lo muestra a los demas .
Como decia el maestro Ascanio . 
_Las sociedades de magia tiene 2 vertientes la sociedad casino y la sociedad escuela. 
La sociedad casino es lo que surge de modo espontáneo . Uno va a pasarlo bien , a charlar , a hacer juegos de manos , a ver conferencias o a estar con los magos , porque el mundo de la magia es muy atractivo, porque hay gente estupenda, porque tenemos el vicio de hacernos juegos o porque te pueden enseñar efectos. 
Pero esta tambien la sociedad escuela. Hay muchos magos , sobre todo jóvenes , que van a la sociedad a aprender magia  y no se les enseña , no se les orienta , a lo mejor no tienen ni biblioteca . 
La sociedad escuela es una funcion que la asociacion debe realizar . Para enseñar a todos . 
Hay que hacer magia , hay que promover el estudiar magia . Y que las  reuniones no sean un espectaculo , que sean aprender magia. 
No para pasar un buen rato  simplemente  sino para abrir los ojos y abrir la mente ._ 
Por eso me alegro Jorge que plantees esas preguntas .  A ver si en la proxima reunion  la organizamos con tiempo , elegimos un tema  y  a ver .  (¿Que os parece dedicar una  reunion a Ascanio ?) Galmer creo que dijo de hacer una de escena . 
Si haceis esa pequeña reunion , os pido por favor que hagais una cronica para los que no podemos ir. Para saber que es lo que paso .  Lastima que no lo hubiera sabido antes. si no os dejo la grabadora y lo grabamos como la 1ª reunion.
Un abrazo llena de magia a todos.
Un saludo amigos .   :Wink:  Pablo.

----------


## galmer

En realidad la reunión ha salido de repente porque me llamó Ciberpaqioto (zoilo Kervassi) el martes y me dijo que Jorge tenía interés en conocer un poco a los magos de Almería. En mi caso a los Vagos de almeria.
Realmente entiendo que una reunión, más allá del hecho social de conocernos y saber las aventuras y desventuras de los compañeros de afición tiene que ser algo más.   
Esta no se ha preparado, no se ha propuesto ningún tema en concreto para debatir ni estudiar. Pero independientemente de lo que se haga hoy (será más bien poquito dada la premura de la reunión y el escaso tiempo diponible) podríamos ir  pensando YA una fecha y unos "deberes" para llevar hechos.
Que os parece el VIERNES 13 de JUNIO por la tarde/noche?
Saludos, ya os contaré que ha pasado esta tarde.

----------


## pablo

Galmer por mi no hay problema siempre que sea fin de semana , y  estemos un buen rato .   Eso si  ,tambien habria que  ver si esta el clasijazz libre .  Y cuantos se apuntan  Los que se apunten que den su voto.      
El tema a tratar    es libre  ,  Yo voto por hablar de Ascanio .Sus estudios , sus juegos..... toda su teoria  . Hay mucho que hablar...  podemos debatir la  teoria  (algo que escasea en magia ) o mejor aun miro en mi videoteca y vemos atraves de una tv  a Ascanio en accion .   Tambien podemos hablar de magia de salon .  ¿Que opinais ?   O  dedicar la reunion a un libro . 

Los demas  ,proponer  un tema  y el que tenga mayoria  es el que preparamos .  Estamos a tiempo , queda unas  cuantas semanas .
A ver si organizamos una reunion en condiciones .   Como ya sabeis  , servidor, para lo que haga falta.
Un abrazo mágico a  todos.  :Wink:

----------


## .giaku.

Hola a todos. Soy giaku, el original, pero por problemas con lacuenta me he tenido que cambiar de nombre (Si os fijais le han salido dos puntitos, uno al inicio y otro al final).

A mi me parece maravilloso lo de quedar en junio.

Sobre el tema a tratar, me gustaria que tratase de teoria mágica, misdirection y todo eso. 

Por cierto, ayer domingo nos reunimos Galmer, Jorge y yo. La verdad fue alucinante. Estuvimos hablando un poquito de teoria, una pequeña presentacion e hicimos unos jueguecitos en mi caso, porque Jorge deslumbro, tanto con su técnica como con su transmision mágica.

Fue alucinante.

Animo con esa reunion!!! Si necesitais ayuda tecnica, nose, podemos conectar el portatil a la tele o conectar al proyector o algo, me lo comentais y vemos lo que podemos hacer.

Saludos a todos

----------


## pablo

¿Que mas  ? Espero una cronica de la reunion . Porfa........jejejejjeje
Un saludo mágico. 
 :Wink:

----------


## .giaku.

Esque eran un nivel Pablo.... Mucha informacion en poco tiempo y....

SATURACION SATURACION SATURACION!!!! 8)

----------


## mirodlo

Hola a todos,

llevo siglos sin poner nada pq he estado super liado con mi curro...
podeis ver lo que hago en:
www.mnarquitectos.com
y ademas he tenido un pequeño problemilla con mis manos :P

(ayer me hablo pablo por el mesenger, asi que aqui estoy de vuelta)
yo estoy dispuestiiiiiiisimo para lo que querais 
lo hacer un tema es genial
lo del tema de la teoría genial tb
la verdad es que yo siempre me quedaría solo en la teoría (cuando hago un juego me dan tantos nervios que hasta sufro, jjejejeje, nada mas que pensar en hacerle un juego a alguien se me está tensando la espalda :P)

----------


## galmer

Una agradabilísima sorpresa conocer a Jorge Carmona.  Con una técnica impecable y una solidez teorica realmente apabullantes.
Estuvimos solo tres, Giaku, Jorge y yo mismo.
Jorge nos hizo muchos juegos, desde el apilamiento de dados o la suite aparición de Carrol a juegos de Lavand, por poner algún ejemplo.
Nos explicó su visión de lo que era la magia y sobre todo de lo que debía ser un mago, nos habló de los clásicos (slydyny, Vernon, etc) ...  En fin, fué una reunión extensa (terminamos a las 23,00 y porque yo estaba bastante cascado y al dia siguiente madrugaba) y fructífera, al menos para mí.
La verdad es que ver a Jorge fué ver pasar a un superpetrolero junto a nosotros, humildes barquitas de pescadores, pero anima a seguir en esto.

Termino ya porque me voy a trabajar.
A ver si lo de la reunión va para adelante. 
Mañana me conecto con más tiempo
Saludos

----------


## galmer

Ah, que te mejores mirodlo

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Buenas tardes. Es una sorpresa muy agradable leer estas referencias hacia uno, hacen q me sonroje ( gracias de nuevo, Galmer y Gyaku ). El propósito de éste post es narrar, bajo mi punto de vista, cómo se desarrolló la reunión y qué temas se trataron en la reunión de aquel día para aquellos que no pudieron asistir.

La idea que yo llevaba era la de tratar un tema preestablecido en la reunión, puesto que es la mejor forma de sacar jugo a estas cosas, es decir, dos semanas antes de que ésto se celebre, que se proponga un tema, un libro, un autor...y que cada uno lo estudie, así los técnicos entenderán unas cosas, a los creativos se les encenderá la lám para de las ideas, a los fanáticos de los guiones se les ocurriran charlas para pintar de maravillososos e imposibles colores estos juegos...en fin, todos los asistentes se enriquecerán.

Al ser la reunión tan improvisada, ésto fué imposible de llevar a cabo, pero me sirvió para ver que Almería puede ser puntera de aquí a algunos añs en magia, puesto que es un terreno virgen, es decir, hay ganas de aprender y la profesionalidad no ha hecho mella en los aficionados ( la profesionalidad en el sentido del proxenetismo en magia, es decir, la terrible corriente que asola nuestro arte de permitir que se rebaje  a cambio de unos miserables euros, haciendo la fantasía achisabida y la demostración estúpida de física recreativa ( como decía nuestro queridísimo Marré ). Almería es terreno virgen, por eso debemos de cimentar nuestra magia en pilares sólidos, y ésto sólo lo da el estudio de los clásicos ( si son clásicos será porque son buenos, digo yo ). ¿ Cuánta gente se jacta de conocer la última novedad del tuercebotas de turno e ignora las fuentes originales que en casi la totalidad de los casos provienen de los mismos ? ¿ Cuánta gente presume de ser mago y no se atreve nia  soñar con hacer un enfile y un emplame ? Señores míos, la respuesta está en los clásicos: el manejo de la tensión de Slydini ( no en el lapping, como dicen por ahí ), en las construcciones Vernonianas, en el concepto del impacto de Leipzig, en la naturalidad de Kaps, en la energía de Malini, en la elegancia de Channing Pollock, en los conceptos de Luis García, en la técnica de Carney ( éstos dos últimos, clásicos actuales sin lugar a dudas ). 
Por otro lado, también se habló de la importancia de la plsticidad en ls manejos, de cómo mago debe de ser un medio, no un fin en la exposición del arte ( un sucinto resumen de la teoría de las secuencias alucinatorias de Luis García ). Se trataron también, aunque por encima, algunos conceptos de la teoría ascaniana ( complementaria a la de Luis ) y se ilustraron con algunos juegos.

Después, vimos algunos juegos, como una versión personal de La dama Inquieta de Arturo y algunos juegos relevantes de algunos magos de renombre:

Pepe Carrol: Versión personal del Incauto tramposo, Suit Apparition y la rutina de dados de Gaylord Ravenal ( aunque no entera por falta de material )

Rene Lavand: Agua y aceite con un final personal ( el tema de René se trató en relación al conflicto dramático del guión en la magia, de cómo el forma trasciende a la magia )

Al Baker: Un juego de cuatro predicciones ( versión posterior con ideas de Chesbro, Daley y Anneman )

John Mendoza: La trasposición de Mendoza

Esa fué, a grandes rsgos, la reunión del pasado Domingo. Espero que podamos reunirnos de nuevo y promover la magia en Almería.

Antes de olvidarlo, me gustaría dejar algo claro. Soy un poco especialito, creo que los magos del grupo que he conocido pueden dar fé de ello. Amo la magia más que a mi vida propia, de hecho, es posible que el rumbo que ha tomado mi vida dependa en gran medida de la magia. Es por ello que estoy diespuesto a ayudar a quien lo necesite y ame de verdad la magia. Esto es un aviso al proxeneta de turno, al maldito destructor de la magia ( y se me ocurren varios nombres en Almería, quien haya tenido contacto conmigo sabrá a qué despreciables seres hago referencia ). Estos despreciables seres tienen en mí a  un enemigo con ganas de vencerlos en su campo. Avisados quedan.

Sin más dilación, un saludo a todo el amante de la magia.

Con agradecimiento y cariño...

Jorge Carmona.

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos .
Gracias Jorge por la cronica de la reunion , por lo menos asi puedo imaginarme lo sucedido . Siento no haber estado alli  y conocerte en persona.   
Como dije en otros de mis mensajes hay que organizarlo un poco mejor la reunion .  Estoy seguro que  todos podemos hacer mucho .    
Incluso los iniciados , podemos aprender de todos , hasta de los errores.
Como la magia  es un tema inmenso es dificil tratar un tema en una sola reunion .   Por eso lo de buscar una tematica , me parece perfecto . 
Algo similar a lo que  se realizan en las Jornadas del Escorial  ,(pero en una reunion ) . 
Aunque tambien es verdad que  aqui en Almeria como dices hay alguna gente......bueno  tu ya sabes .......   Pero pasando de este tipo de gente . Hay un grupo .......este....... el que estamos creando  en el que la magia.....esta empezando a crecer . 
Como Ascanio ,decia la magia es un acto de Amor . Y has definido  la magia como yo la siento . Amar a la magia , desde que te levantas hasta que duermes ,vivir con la magia y ser un auntentico obseso por la magia .
  Y todo lo que haces , piensas y sientes es magia , magia , magia...... .   Yo creo que no eres especial , simplemente amas la magia como debe ser .  


No se si podras asistir a la proxima reunion ,pero si me gustaria que plantearas un tema  ,libro etc....   No se si los demas lo habran estudiado, pero el vol 1 de Ascanio , es todo un mundo al que podemos dedicarle una reunion  .Yo lo he leido varias veces y  creo que tambien   estaria muy bien dedicarle una reunion .  O al libro de Pepe Carrol   que tambien es uno de mis libros favoritos . (lastima que no pudiera ver tu rutina de dados ,algo que personalmente a mi me encanta )
Y Tambien esta   El libro de Vernon   , con esas joyas de la magia (los cubiletes o los aros) O el star of magic  grandes juegos que  seguro casi todos conocemos . como el triunfo ,ambiciosa , carta al bolsillo ...
O el  sobre la Mnemonica , (soy un adicto a ella) .  
La verdad hay tantos temas que es dificil abordarlos todos .  
Pero creo que el mejor comienzo  puedes ser estudiar y abordar la magia de Ascanio  ,todos sus conceptos   y sobre todo su estudio de como estudiar magia algo que creo puede servir mucho a los nuevos .Por que seamos sinceros , soy un poco vagos ....  Me di cuenta en la 1ª reunion ...... jejejejjejejje

El dia 13 de junio puede ser un buen dia ,  Galmer ¿Esta libre ese dia el classijazz ?    Los suyo seria hacer una buena reunion (vamos toda la tarde y noche hasta que el cuerpo aguante  ...)
No se si estaras por aqui  eso si  si vuelves de madrid ,y estar por aqui   avisa con tiempo  y sin improvisar  , hacemos una Jornada mágica .

Lo que si pido por favor es que avisemos quien va a ir y quien no .   Se que  muchos  dejais la magia  apartada un tiempo y luego retomais . Es un grave error , ademas de impensable ..........¿Alguien podria vivir  un dia sin tocar una baraja ,o leer un poco a Vernon ....?      Por eso veo fundamental una parte importantisima del la concepcion estructural de la magia de Ascanio:
El estudio de la conferencia de Ascanio sobre como aprender magia . 
La magia como objeto de estudio ,distribucion del tiempo , las fuentes del conocimiento de la magia , etc........
Algo que seguro nos sirve a todos . Y que merece la pena .

Y por que no y termino aqui  que sino  , os escribo otro libro  ,,, jejejjeje
Si funciona , hay unos amigos de Granada que me llamaron y se pueden apuntar a  las  sucesivas reuniones , eso si ...... De hecho me dijeron que nos podian hechar un mano con los estatutos . 
si  son     reuniones   escuela  .

Espero que no se quede en el tintero esta reunion ,  los demas que tema os gusta mas ...

Escribir vuestras opiniones , que es gratis......... o casi. jejejjejejej

Otro magico y fuerte abrazo a todos los amantes de la magia .  Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Estudiar la teoría ascaniana sería excelente, pero no sus juegos, puesto que hay que recordar varios puntos respecto a  nuestro querido Arturo: 

No era profesional ( es decir, sus juegos eran para él )
Los guiones y el conflicto brillaban por su ausencia
Su estructura era mas bien floja
Sus técnicas no están al alcance de todos.

Respecto a Pepe...es excepcional, pero el estudiarlo al principio es un error ( pienso yo, puesto que sus juegos son versiones de clásicos ( el incauto tramposo es una wild card, instrucciones es un viaje, reflejos es, basicamente, la universal card ( creo que de Hamman ) que viene en el libro de Derek Dingle, suit apparition es una versión de un juego de Ricky Jay que en su día propuso Hofzinser, rojo y negro es su versión del siguiendo al lider de Vernon, el poosha d´poosha es su versión del juego de Charlie Miller sin hold out... ) por lo tanto, hay que irse al original para entender a Pepe. Además, Pepe era muy aficionado a rizar el rizo, es decir, magia para conocedores antes que para profanos.

Yo propondría estudiar el Dai Vernon book of magic y el teórico de Arturo y, por qué no, el Canuto, puesto que es un compendio excepcional de juegos ( tienes juegos de Malini, de Kaps, de Marlo, de Frank García...en fín, miles de cosas ) y, además, da las nociones teóricas del enfile y el empalme, que eso se puede sobrelapar a la teoría de Ascanio ( psicología del empalme ) y al manejo de la tensión y la destensión de Slydini ( véase para el enfile ).

Si hay por ahí algún amante de la técnica difícil, yo propondría estudiar al doctor Jacob Daley a nuestro admiradísimo Nate Leipzig. Si alguien se anima, yo estaría dispuestísimo.

Un abrazo!

Por cierto, de dados hago un par de rutinas, no te creas. Hago la de Gaylord Ravenal ( bueno, la estudié y la hice durante un tiempo, pero ahora que todo el mundo la ve en el youtube, paso de hacerla ) y la de Horace Bennet, que creo que es bastante mejor, de hecho, apostaría a que Camilo Vázquez se inspiró en ella para su legendaria rutina de dados. Actualmente hago una mezcla de ambas, pero que no pude hacerla por falta de material, porque a Almería me llevé un par de barajas, unas monedas y unas navajas.

----------


## pablo

Jorge tienes toda la razon  , el libro de Pepe o el vol 2 de ascanio no es lo mas adecuado  para empezar . Es magia hasta para magos .  Y  no creo q
Lo que no se es cuantos de los que estamos aqui hemos estudiado el dai Vernon book of magic . El Canuto creo que casi todos lo hemos leido.
Aunque  creo que lo mejor es empezar por Ascanio . Una conferencia de el te deja varias dias sin dormir ....  Te escribo en privado sobre los dados.

¿Y la peña que dice ? Entonces  nos preparamos para el dia 13 de Junio. 

Un saludo magico .  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

En referencia a lo que se comenta de hacer formales estas reuniones e institucionalizarlas, creo de vital importancia dejar constancia que el grupo ha de ser cerrado, poca gente pero de calidad. Lo que ha echado a perder la amgia en Madrid es eso, la libre entrada de miembros que no saben nada a la SEI. Es por eso, que pienso que los requisitos han de ser.

 Un mínimo de edad 
 Un examen de ingreso que se pueda suspender ( no la pantomima que    se hace )
 En dicho examen, se preguntarán una serie de juegos,a elección del jurado. Propongo los siguientes libros:

La magia de Slydini
El libro de Dai Vernon
Cartomagia fundamental
Algo del campo teórico

Espero respuestas a ésta iniciativa.

----------


## .giaku.

UY... mas examenes... :? 

a mi el dia 13 me lo tengo reservado para vosotros
a ver si tengo un poco mas de tiempo y le hecho el tiempo que se merece la magia, todo el dia jejejeje

Por cierto, me quiero comprar un libro teorico para iniciados. Estoy en mis ratos muertos, que cada dia son menos, leyendome y releyendome el empalme, a ver si un dia me lanzo al vacio..... Me gusto el tema que comento Jorge de la tension-distension de Slydini, me llamo la atencion. Es una buena forma de ocultar lo visible.

En fin, que conteis conmigo y con mi poquito conocimiento magico.

P.D.: ¿Me recomendais algun otro libro teorico o sigo con Canuto?

Saludos!!!

----------


## pablo

Efectivamente Jorge , de eso  se trata . 
Crear un grupo cerrado . En en que todo amante de la magia pueda entrar . Pero digo bien .Amante . ¿como saber si es un amante ? (que mal suena eso  ...jejejeje)   Pues con simplemente una entrevista y que realice unos juegos .  Hay mucho   magitos  cazatrucos y cosas de estas que  estan y no estan . Y la magia es un mundo muy  cerrado , o estas dentro o estas fuera de el .  Y me parece muy bien eso que dices de un examen que se pueda suspender . No hay que pasar la mano , por eso de que bueno esta empezando........... 
  En una tienda  de magia de madrid  o eres mago o no te venden nada . 
-¿es usted mago ? 
 - No
-Pues no le vendo nada .(  Y el chico se va )
Si es un verdadero aficionado  volvera otra vez a la tienda   y preguntara mil veces si hace falta.  Es la unica prueva de que tiene amor y dedicacion a este Arte . 
Lo que no se es que edad minima seria la mejor . ¿13 años ? ¿18?    Lo que mejor seria  es ver el nivel respecto a la edad . Pero creo que menos de 15 años no deberian entrar , (en esa epoca aun estan estudiando :..)  Ya sabemos que el mundo de los magos es muy atractivo y  habria mucha gente que se engancharia al carro solo para  ver ,  sin aportar nada .  

Giaku ,El Canuto es un buen libro para adentrarse en la cartomagia , trae un poco de teoria , pero no es suficiente .   Yo te recomendaria  ,el que recomienda Ascanio , el libro Esto es magia .  
 Eso si  lo  mejor cuando empiezas es  coger 1 o 2 libros y estudiarlos , pero estudiarlos a fondo . Si los lees un poco y coges otro  no sirve .  
Al principio no es bueno especializarse en una materia concreta . Y el esto es magia , te enseña de todo . (te enseña magia)  .  
Piensa que en Bachillerato o en la Eso,. te enseñan y te  dicen los libros y materias que tienes que estudiar.  Pero en magia no ,  en magia te tienes que  hacer tu el plan de estudio . 
Aun recuerdo  todavia mi primer libro de magia . El unico que tube en años . Era un libro de Roger Deveraux . Ese libro lo he leido mil veces  y a sido como mi biblia . De hecho muchos  de los juegos que aprendi aun hoy los sigo haciendo . Si quieres hablamos en privado y te cuento un poco mas.

Nos vemos amigos .  Un fuerte y magico abrazo  mágico.  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Libros teóricos, como tal, se me ocurren el volumen uno de Arturo, la buena magia de Darwin Ortiz y el libro de Nelms ( éste último lo digo por referencias, porque no lo leí ). Aparte, tienes ensayos teóricos muy densos en el libro de magia de Dai Varnon ( el capítulo del toque del profesor ) y a lo largo de los ocho tomos de la enciclopedia de Harlan Tarbell. Si quieres más teoría, recomendaría, como hago siempre, leer a Slydini, tiene conceptos teóricos excelentes, pero hay que leer mucho entre líneas. También tienes teoría en el volumen dos de la Gran Escuela Cartomágica, aunque bueno, no llga a la altura, ni por asomo, de todos los que dije antes, lo único que hace es un recopilatorio muy escaso de los anteriores ( también porque los Giobbis son un compendio de técnicas, poco más ).

----------


## .giaku.

Ok. El canuto lo tengo y lo estoy leyendo  a ratos, "esto es magia" de moliné me lo dejó Galmer y me lo lei un par de veces. Me gusto por las ideas teoricas que cuenta, la distraccion, etc. Estoy viendo en tiendamaga el vol 1 de ascanio, pero solo esta en ingles y no en español. Me extraña mucho porque Ascanio creo que nacio en Canarias....Lo digo por si sabeis si esta en español en alguna otra tienda...

En fin, sea lo que sea, tengo interes en estudiarlo, ya que me llamó la atencion cuando supe que era abogado, y ejercia de ello, y que la magia era por la magia y no por profesion. Eso significa para mi mucho mas, ya que todos le ponemos mas gusto a nuestras aficiones que a nuestro trabajo, excepto cuando nuestro trabajo es una aficcion que como decia un proverbio chino "Si trabajas en lo que te gusta, no trabajaras mas en la vida"

Un saludo a todos.

P.D.: que te mejores Mirodlo   :D

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Si, estás en lo cierto, nuestro queridísimo Arturo nació en las Canarias, más concretamente en Tenerife. Si buscas su libro en castellano, puedes encontrarlo en la editorial Páginas, que son ellos quienes lo publicaron. La dirección es www.librosdemagia.com.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Anda, no me deja poner la dirección. Bueno, te lo digo en privado.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo estoy retomando poco a poco el aprendizaje y estoy volcado con la teoría del "Esto es Magia" (El libro no me había llamado la atención al comprarlo   :Oops:   y ahora veo el gran potencial que tiene) y aún ando muy verde en la práctica mágica. 

También estoy leyendo los juegos del Cartomagia Fácil Vol. I y II, para elegir los que creo adecuados para una rutina de inicio y asi ir avanzando paso a paso. Además los 2 volúmenes del Cartomagia Fácil trae una gran cantidad de buenos consejos a la hora de realizar un programa, o alguna experiencia mágica, al final del 2º volumen trae más de 40 consejos.

Espero tener pronto una toma de contacto en persona con todos vosotros y asi tener vuestra ayuda respecto a mi aprendizaje, y con el tiempo poder aportar mi granito de arena a este magnífico arte de la Magia.

Un saludo y a ver si puedo ir a la próxima reunión que prepareis.

----------


## mirodlo

Juer,.. como se ha puesto el foro con la llegada de JORGE. La verdad es que casi me da miedo leerte. 
Si que se ha puesto duro esto de la magia! 
Lamento leer tus palabras de resentimiento en este foro, siempre lleno de alegría, buenos sentimientos, aceptación, ...  Me pregunto si será bueno pasar de ABIERTO a CERRADO ... lo de "poca gente pero de calidad" me pregunto si se refiere a calidad cultural y personal o a calidad técnica en la magia...

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos .
Giaku ,(Paco)  Creo que el libro de La magia de Ascanio tomo 1   lleva un tiempo agotado  (a lo mejor queda por algun sitio ) pero creo que tendras que esperar la proxima reedición. Tengo la obra completa y te puedo decir que el tomo1 ( al menos para mi ) es de lo mejor de todo lo que publico Arturo . 

La verdad es que Jorge  , desde que lo conoci por msn ,me demostro que tenia un gran amor por la magia .  Algo que esta escaso  .... Por eso  creo que es una buena idea lo que propone . 
Si todos  los que estamos amaramos con locura lo que nos une (La magia) la asociacion ,circulo ,o grupo....como se llame , estaria solidamente formado desde el principio .
Como dije en uno de mis anterioriores mensajes . La magia  tiene que ser una pasion ,y  lo de poca gente de calidad creo que se refiere a una forma de ser . (personas que aman la magia )
 Nada tiene que ver tu cultura magica , tu habilidad , tu  conocimientos ........Cada uno tiene algo que aportar ,  algunos seran tecnicos , otros  de aparatos , otros muy teoricos........pero todos tiene que tener esa  ,dedicacion ,pasion ..en definitiva *Amor a la magia* .  
Y  ese debe ser el lema , los pilares que nos unan a todos . 

No creo que se pase de  Abierto  a Cerrado . ¿ Por que ?
Nos reunimos en el clasijazz , para hacer una reunion cerrada . Los profanos  no deben conocer nuestras malas artes ....jejejeje  o sea que nunca debe ser Abierto . Lo que si debe estar abierto a nueva gente , pero con la mismas  intenciones . 

Si queremos que no se combierta en un  todo vale .... es mejor poner un escalon a los curiosos .  De todas formas una persona que le gusta la magia  seguro que no tiene ningun problema en que le hagan unas preguntas o un examen al entrar en un sitio .  (es mas yo estaria encantado , anda que no  debe de estar divertido un examen de magia ) jejejejeje no como los de matematicas......jejejejjejejje

Y ya puestos ,   me gustaria proponer una  idea .
Se  aproxima la epoca del tiempo libre ,El verano .  Seguro que todos tenemos unas  vacaciones . Y podriamos hacer varias quedadas en verano  .
Lo malo la calor ,  pero el clasijazz esta cerca de la playa. jejejejejje       ¿Que os parece la idea  ?   


Raul , me alegra volver a verte por aqui  , a ver si retomas lo que nunca hay que dejar... jeje je je je .

Un abrazo magico a todos mis magicos amigos. Pablo.  :Wink:  

Nota : Seguir escribiendo que no pierda ritmo esto .

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Hombre, a mi lo de la calidad cultural de la persona...francamente, me importa bastante poco, lo que sí es exigible es un nivel mágico. Hablo por experiencia, puesto que ese ha sido el germen que ha destruido el ambiente mágico en Madrid. Atrás quedan los años del Madrid inolvidable del que hablaba Arturo ( y ésto ha sido dicho por muchísimos miembros de aquel legendario grupo, o sea, que es información contrastada y de primera mano ). Es curioso que eso suela ir acompañado del profesionalismo barato. Además, para aprender bien magia no sólamente tienes que ir a conceptos definidos como la técnica, sino que hay conceptos importantísimos y que son bastante abstractos, como el ritmo y el timing ( de hecho, hay libros amplísimos que, en esencia, sólo tratan ese tema ). Es por ello que en una sociedad, el socio debe de tener conocimientos amplios, porque si no lo único que hace es malentender y copiar, y eso es malo para el copiado ( pq le copian el repertorio, las sutilezas, las técnicas... ) y para el copiador ( pq, sin darse cuenta, se convierte en un cangrejito que no avanza, sino que camina hacia atrás ). 
Por eso, es necesario haceer una criba, que ésto no sea jauja, puesto que si va cogiendo consistencia, va a ser un reclamo fuerte para todo aquel que sepa hacer dos cositas y quiera aprender, ésto es una sociedad, no es una escuela, no nos olvidemos. Ascanio ya lo decía, en los primeros pasos, debes de estudiar no se cuantas horas de técnicas ( creo que hablaba de un setenta por ciento del tiempo de ensayo, ya no recuerdo ) y eso se aprende sólo, digan lo que digan por ahí. Es la mejor manera,así no aprendes vicios y haces las técnicas adecuadas a tí. Cuando el aspirnte haya aprendido eso y tenga unos manejos y soltura decentes, es el momento de entrar a una sociedad, porque aparte de las técnicas habrá aprendido algo muy importante, que es el trabajo duro y personal, lo cual le llevará a valorar y respetar el trabajo del camarada mago.

Sin más dilación, un abrazo para todos.

Jorge Carmona.

----------


## pablo

Galmer , ¿el dia 13 de Junio esta libre el clasijazz ?
Entonces   ¿ que tema vamos a tratar  ? ¿ Teoria ?
¿Quien  va a ir ?      Muchas preguntas ,  a responder...
1 , 2 , 3........... responda otra vez .

----------


## .giaku.

Pues yo iria. 

Me gustaria tratar algun tema de misdirection y control de la atencion, y ver algunos ejemplos practicos de eso. 

Pablo, creo recordar que dijiste algo de que tenias algun video de magia interesante o algo asi. Lo digo porque tambien podemos ponerlo.

Respecto al tema del examen de ingreso y todo eso...me parece buena idea, pero tambien tenemos que darnos cuentas que somos 4 gatos, y los iniciados como yo, nos asustamos cuando se habla de examen de ingreso y tal, ya que, en mi caso, no tengo casi nada de tiempo para dedicarlo a la magia, porque estoy con la carrera, el curro y muchas cosas. Por lo tanto, esta bien poner un peqeño escalon para los mirones, pero creo que el tamaño de ese escalon debe de ajustarse para que entremos los mas novatos, siempre y cuando nos guste la magia y no solo los trucos, que disfrutemos ilusionando a los demas y a nosotros mismos.

Es una critica constructiva y no me gustaria que hubiese malos royos con esto, que estamos para divertirnos y pasarlo bien.

Saludos a todos!!  :Smile1:

----------


## mirodlo

JORGE te le o y no te creo jeje

a ver si vas a poner todo tan duro que vas a crear UN GRUPO CERRADO DE UNO  que, como dice mi madre, es el grupo que mejor funciona 
JEJEJEJE
:D  :Smile1:   :D

----------


## mirodlo

Por cierto.... si pa la proxima reunión hubiera que leer un libro y hacer un resumen como en el cole... GIAKU podemos ponernos de acuerdo y cada uno se lee la mitad  :P  JEJEJEJEJEJEJEJE

En serio elegid un tema... será genial ... y cada uno prepara algo
yo quiero ir

----------


## mirodlo

No es un tema... pero es en lo que estoy ahora.

Cuando empecé, con el Canuto, estaba todo el rato intentando aprender más y más juegos. No creo que esto sea malo, es simplemente una fase que hay que pasar. Al principio siempre generaban mucha ilusion en el espectador, y en mi mismo. Pero un día eso se perdió ... (esto parece una fabula, jejeje)

y entonces empecé a leer libros sin ton ni son ( de juegos, alguno de teoría, de juegos con teoría, ...) ... y entonces me encontré con LA VIA MÁGICA ...no se si ese es el nombre, pero es el libro en el que tamariz explica como hacer juegos clásicos de muchas maneras diferentes, y todo eso de las pistas falsas, ...

Desde entonces estoy obsesionado con hacer los mismos juegos con pequeñas variaciones estudiando el diferente efecto que puede causar en la audiencia. Y entonces buesco en libros y videos los mismos juegos. ESTAMOS LOCOS

Por cierto hay mucha gente mágica sin conocimientos de magia. Yo conozco a alguien que hace juegos de apariciones de objetos (producción) ,  para niños, de forma genial. 

¡Y.......
........... nunca ha leido libros de magia! 
ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh

----------


## mirodlo

Por cierto el truco de clonaciÓn de mi cara en cuatro me ha salido genial!!!

on no?


JEJEJEJE

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Mi sentido del humor, lamentablemente, es cero. Si quieres decir algo, dílo a las claras. No me gustan las tonterías, y mucho menos con la magia. ¿ Tienes algún problema ?

----------


## .giaku.

Relax, no pasa nada. Creo que mirodlo ha querido comentar un poco su forma de mejorar en la magia.

Mirodlo, eso mismo le comente a Jorge, que si despues de esto es magia y de canuto me metiera con la via magica, y me dijo que es demasiado avanzado como para continuar con ese. Me recomendo el primer volumen de Ascanio, el cual estoy empezando a leer en mis ratos libres, y esta muy bien.

A mi tambien me ha pasado de hacerle un juego a un amigo por ejemplo, y casi me sacan a coscos, y ahora le gusta pero no como antes. Creo que eso es porque los primeros juegos es como la novedad, es decir, "Joé, Paco sabe hacer magia!!" y despues de eso se pasa esa novedad y lo ven una cosa normal, es decir, "Paco sigue sabiendo hacer magia". Eso me pasaba a mi, hasta que decidi dejar de hacerle mas magia hasta que me lo pidiesen (aunque siempre me llevaba una baraja y una rutina preparada, por si las moscas).

Bueno nada mas. Voy a seguir estudiando.

Un saludo

----------


## pablo

Bueno , en la proxima reunion vamos hablar sobre el grupo ,  estatutos etc......   Y  ver  que es lo que podemos hacer  y organizar  .
No creo que cualquier persona deba entrar , el poner un escalon a los cuiosos es algo necesario . Un circulo CERRADO para mi es lo mejor .
En otros circulos (como el de Sevilla por ejemplo) si quieres hacer el examen tienes que estar  avalado  por dos Socios .  Es algo ,que aunque seamos cuatro gatos , esta bien  hacer ,ya que cualquier persona que se lee un libro en internet , y hace cuatro trukitos se autodenominan magos . 
 Todo se llenaria de curiosos y no se avanzaria nada . En el circulo Ingles  , al principio solo habia profesionales  y mas tarde amateur  ; Los que quieran entrar les espera un gran y emocionante camino  en que aprender , amar , cuidar y  engrandecer , nuestra querida magia .

Abrazos magicos para todos .  :Wink:   Viva la magia . 
Amen.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Amén, Pablo.

----------


## pablo

Este viernes 30 de mayo , vamos a hacer una reunion en El Ejido , Yo ,Raul y  Gil .
Si alguien se apunta  ( aqui estamos ...............)
Un abrazo mágico .  :Wink:

----------


## .giaku.

Yo no voy a poder Pablo. Estoy de mudanza y tengo que estudiar :-( 

De todas formas, nos vemos el 13

Saludos

----------


## pablo

No te preocupes Paco  , solo lo he puesto por si alguien se apunta . 
La del dia 13  , yo lo tengo complicadillo por que estoy sin coche (ya que mi hermana tiene que ir al hospital )  Pero bueno  aunque sea unas horas intentare  ir  ¿ A que hora sera ? .  ¿ Donde sera en el classijazz ?  ¿De que hora  a que hora ?  Si es para un ratillo  no me  merece la pena , pegarme una hora de coche .  El dia 14 sabado tambien es un buen dia (al menos para mi )  pero vamos que si es mejor el dia 13 pues  el 13 . Todo sea por la magia.  

Un saludo magico . Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Si confirmais la reunión definitivamente haré lo posible por acudir y asi tener una primera toma de contacto con todos vosotros. Eso si, no espereis que os haga algún juego ya que , aunque conozco bastantes de haber leido, aún no he practicado ninguno de forma correcta, aún estoy con la sujeción de baraja y mezclas correctas.

Respecto a la imposibilidad de Pablo de poder asistir por no tener coche puedes contar conmigo. Estaremos en contacto por el msn y ya concretaremos la hora para recogerte y asi vamos juntos, asi me guías porque desconozco la ubicación del ClassicJazz. 

Un saludo y seguiré la evolución de esta posible quedada con muchas ganas  :D .

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

HOLA A TODOS!!Pues bueno despues de un tiempo sin hablar en el foro debido a que no me llegaban mensajes de respuesta pues escribo hoy.He leido todo respecto a la reunion del dia 13 y creo que si podre ir , aunque por lo leido me asusta a mi tambien un poco lo del examen pero a la vez pienso que no hay prisa y que si realmente a alguien de los que estamos aqui le gusta la magia se esforzara por aprender, tambien creo que esto de lo del examen y tal deberia de plantarse de aqui a un tiempo mas lejano que lo mas importante es que nos conozcamos nosotros y luego ya ver como va todo , que creo que lo principal es conocernos y despues hablar lo demas,por que creo que todos los que estamos en este foro nos gusta la magia y nos interesamos por ella, yo por ejemplo no me considero mago ni nada solo alguien que intenta saber de la magia y todo lo que ella implica pero no tengo mucho conociemiento o quizas tenga algunos pero mezclados, confusos , no tengo medios para aprender magia y no es una escusa es realidad ,creo que deberiamos centrarnos en intentar ayudarnos entre todos para poder formar algo y una vez estemos un poco formados asi los que menos sabems, pues ya crear algo un poco mas serio o cerrado como querais llamarlo , con examenes y todo lo que querais , pero sobretodo repito ayudarnos y recomendarnos cosas entre nosotros y yo creo que hay se vera realmente quien esta interesado y quien no , quien se preocupara por aprender y quien no , quien se preocupara por estar en las reuniones y quien no, creo que eso es algo que debe de hacerse cuando nos ayamos formado un poco ¿quien me va a examinar a mi de algo que no he estudiado?y que mejor manera que aquellos que saben nos recomienden libros, nos corrijan nos den opiniones y una vez un poco formados que se haga lo que se tenga que hacer...Jorge dijo que el staria dispuesto a ayudar a aquel que estubiese realmente interesado , pero yo puedo estar interesado y no saber sobre magia lo suficiente , pregunto yo ¿por ese simple hecho se me dejaria fuera del grupo?no lo veo bien del todo lo del examen pero tampoco lo veo mal a largo plazo, primero deberiamos de centrarnos en reunirnos , conocernos y ayudarnos. Es mi punto de vista nada mas .Respecto a la reunion del dia 13 espero que comenteis los que vayan a ir yo como ya he dicho espero ir ,y bueno comentar mas o mens lo que se tiene pensado hacer o hablar para ir preparandome.

UN SALUDO:Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## pablo

Bueno . 
Creo que  hay una confusion terrible.  
Lo que Jorge  , yo  y seguro que alguien mas   defendemos no es que se  expulse a nadie Pablo (ya me conoces y sabes que no tengo problema en compartir conocimientos ) . Lo que se pretende crear es un grupo de Estudio . Y no hacer reuniones  para ir  ha  hacer Juegos .  
Y me explico  , la magia es un arte que se puede aprender  y hoy dia estamos en una epoca que es facilisimo aprender magia ,(no como en mis comienzos)  Hoy  , hay cantidad de informacion , libros , videos , tiendas.............  Hay buenisimos libros para aprender .  Y eso es lo que deben hacer los principiantes aprender. Y para eso estan los libros ,los grandes maestros del pasado .  y puedes ser un gran aficionado .
Voy a poner una cita del libro de Ascanio , sobre la  conferencia de como estudiar magia :
*Entre los aficionados a la magia los hay de muchas categorias . Hay ,digamos, la tropa de a pie , y hay Capitanes, y estan los Generales...
Y !todos son bienvenidos!  Pero hay algunos que no son "aficionados a la Magia" ,  sino aficionados al "mundo de los magos" .Esos se conforman :
!Que bien lo paso en los congresos ! !Que bien lo paso en las reuniones y en los banquetes de los magos! Nos reunimos todos , contamos chistes, son gente simpatiquísima , son todos gente estupenda !Que bien lo paso con ellos! Y ademas viajo... Ese no es aficionado a la Magia , sólo por eso no es aficionado a la Magia.
Aficionado a la Magia  es el señ@r  que en su casa le dedica cinco horas todos los dias - a lo mejor sin contacto con los demas , a lo mejor en un pueblecito del interior . !Ese es el  aficionado a la Magia! El que gasta sus economias , sus pequeñas economias, en  comprar un libro !Ese es el aficionado a la Magia! Ese es el que  ama ,no al "mundo de la magia " -que tambien lo ama - sino que ama la Magia .Ese es el que puede ir en vanguardia , ése es el que puede ser un General .* 

Las reuniones se hacen para compartir conocimientos , ideas  y debatir   no para enseñar.    El crear un grupo de estudio   , es otra cosa .
Se plantea un tema ,libro etc.  y cada uno estudia   una solucion  , juego etc.......con ese tema . y en las reuniones se exponen , se plantean y se debaten  las soluciones   efectos........etc........
De hecho Raul Fuentes me dijo ,que no se atravia a ir a las reuniones por que el todavia no tenia el nivel sufiente  y no se siente preparado .  
Cosa que demuestra que quiere aprender, y quiero hacerlo bien .

Bueno hablaremos  de esto en la reunion del dia 13  .  Segun me ha comentado Galmer el clasijazz esta libre esa tarde . 

Ahora hablemos de la reunion del dia 13 de Junio .   HORA , Asistentes...etc.....

----------


## mirodlo

Leyendo lo último que estais escribiendo en el foro me doy cuenta de que hay personas con muy distintos niveles: 

-Algunos que son profesionales o semiprofesionales, en el sentido de que dominan bastante bien ciertas técnicas y se han podido parar a perfeccionar su hacer mediante lecturas teóricas.
-Otros, en los que me incluyo yo, que bastante tenemos con conseguir que nos salga bien un DL o alguna cuenta falsa, como para pararnos a pensar en misdirections o en parentesis de olvido, al menos cuando estamos haciendo un juego (con nervios, dificultades, ...) . Está claro que cuando lo preparamos nos fijamos en el funcionamiento del juego. Y vemos como se provechan momentos de distraccion del espectador, etc, etc

Desde luego a mi lo que me maravilla de la magia, al menos en lo que he hecho hasta ahora, es el estudio de los juegos, de su estructura, de su "perfecto" y estudiado funcionamiento en relacion con la percepción. Como la explicación de esta web:

http://labuenamagia.blogspot.com/200...r-dani-de.html

Bueno que eso, que para mi es un hobby, un intento de pasarlo bien, una oportunidad de compartir algo...
Y la verdad es que si hay que tomarlo muy en serio y dedicarle 5 horas al dia entonces yo no soy de ese grupo (De todos modos soy un perfeccionista). Yo soy del grupo que quiere divertirse con la magia, y hacer pasar un buen rato a los demás. Estoy de acuerdo con Pablo Vallecillos y con Giaku. 

Yo desde luego más no puedo dar, hasta que no lleve mas años con esto. 

Desde luego con lo dificil que es reunirse creo que los principiantes podríamos quedar a nuestra manera y ayudarnos un poco en lo que podamos... 
ALGUIEN SE APUNTA A LA REUNIÓN DE PRINCIPIANTES :Confused:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Yo iré a Almería el día 19 y estaré hasta el 30. Después, en Agosto, volveré. Si se organizase una reunión por esas fechas, yo asistiré encantado. Si no se propone ningún tema, me gustaría que si alguien hubiera estudiado a Luis García y a Gabriel Moreno y sus teorías sobre los empalmes, las secuencias alucinatorias y las mezclas faro ( trifaro y zen ) me lo hiciera saber, y así proponer este tema para la gente que esté interesada en saber algo más de un tipo de magia desconocida, la magia verdadera de la EMM.

----------


## pablo

Que coste que no quiero crear polimicas  ni malos rollos.
Miguel tienes toda la razon  , hay varios niveles. Eso si nadie es profesional  yo solo soy un simple aficionado .Eso si me encanta la magia .   Los principiantes pueden estar al  acorde de los amateur ,profesionales etc...... Eso no es un problema , al contrario es una ventaja.  El problema es que vamos hacer en las reuniones . 
La magia requiere un esfuerzo  y dedicacion cosa que creo todos hacemos .   Si hay reuniones de principiantes yo tambien me apunto . Soy el primero que aprende . (A lo mejor soy yo  muy raro pero creo que aun soy un principiante y sigo aprendiendo como el primer dia ,con la misma ilusion  , y aprendo de todo , de otras artes , el teatro ,musica ,  el cine , de otros amigos  , de otros magos .  Hasta de sus errores .  Creo que podemos aprender  y mucho  la magia es generosisima y esta abierta  a nuevos horizontes , ideas , no se limita solo ha hacer unos juguecitos ,es algo mucho mas profundo   )
Si os parece hablamos largo y tendido el dia 13  de junio . Preparad las pilas por que quedan  solo dias. 
Por lo pronto  ,se que asistiran :
Paco , Galmer ,Yo , Miguel  ,Pablo. ¿ y ciberpakito  se apunta? Raul creo que tambien ira . A ver si por lo menos estamos los de la 1 vez  .  Hablaremos sobre  el grupo y sobre la teoria . Yo estoy preparando algo interesante .Ya lo vereis.

Un saludo magico  .Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Pues ponedme al día!!!

----------


## pablo

Trankilo Jorge , que despues de la reunion  , seguro que escribo una cronica  ,para los que no pueden asistir .    
Por cierto ya que estamos , os cuento un poco la reunion que  hicimos el dia 30  en el El Ejido .Gil ,yo y raul.  Quedemos en una cafeteria  y hicimos unas magias.  No hicimos ninguna charla , ni tema en concreto . 
 Yo realice unos juegos , predicion con una aparicion de bola de billar , matrix de monedas ,  Una version de los Ases Hamman  y viajes de monedas .  
Jose Gil , hizo unos juegos de magia y  de ingenio  muy divertidos  con palillos ,cartas ,dinero ... (conozco a Jose y se que le encantan  .. je je )   Raul nos hizo  una partida de poker muy  rara ... je je je No habia  manera de ganar .  
Solo fue una pequeña reunion ... Al mas puro estilo magia de bar .

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> Raul nos hizo  una partida de poker muy  rara ... je je je No habia  manera de ganar .  
> Solo fue una pequeña reunion ... Al mas puro estilo magia de bar .


Bueno este Pablo es de lo que no hay   :Lol:  

Les hice el juego del "Ritual del Full" y poco practicado, pero asi voy practicando en público poco a poco.

También probé el "sencillo" pero vistoso juego del "Tapiz del Señor Kolo" de la trilogía Light, que tenía menos practicado que el anterior juego... basta con decir que ni sabía formar la *K* inicial del juego   :Oops:  

Respecto a lo que dices de magia de bar es cierto pero no comparto lo de que fué una "pequeña reunión" , ya que esta es la 2ª reunión que he tenido con José Gil y contigo, la otra hace ya bastante tiempo, y para mi han sido de gran calidad y contenido mágico más que nada por tu parte. Nos has hecho varios juegos que nos han dejado una sensación maravillosa y hemos comprobado lo impactantes que pueden llegar a ser los efectos mágicos cuándo son ejecutados con elegancia y naturalidad.

En fin que muchas gracias por deleitarnos y esperemos seguir reuniéndonos durante muchísimo tiempo.

En cuanto a la quedada podeis contar conmigo, podemos ir juntos si quieres Pablo.

En lo referente a esta próxima reunión seguro que habrá lugar para todo lo que proponeis: Teoría y debate sobre la misma; Ejecución de juegos y práctica en público para ganar soltura o naturalidad; propuestas de normas para las reuniones, o como querais llamarlo; etc....  Seguro que se nos hará muy corta la reunión pero sabremos arreglarnos para que sea fructífera y mágica.

Un saludo y gracias por hacer posible esta opción de encontrarnos con otros compañeros de afición de la misma provincia.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Queda decidido, Hector Mancha y Jorge Carmona ( el que os escribe ) juntos al Campeonato Nacional de magia Valencia 2008.

!!! Almería va a triunfar !!!

----------


## mirodlo

El comentario de Raul me ha dejado con una sonrisa en la boca. Un buen resumen optimista y positivo de todo lo que podría llegar a ser esto. Con cabida para la diversidad. Gracias

El comentario de Jorge Carmona me lleva a pensar... anda!!! pero si mi hermano vivie en Valencia. ¿Es posible ir a veros? como tengo casa allí  :Smile1:

----------


## mirodlo

Por cierto a que hora es lo del dia 13?

----------


## pablo

Hola Miguel , supongo que para ir a ver a Jorge ,tendras que hacer la inscripcion  en el nacional .
Respecto a la reunion del dia 13 .
Hable con Galmer y me dijo que el clasijazz ,esa tarde estara libre . A partir de las 5 de la tarde .   Por eso hay que fijar la hora ,dia , y confirmar los asistentes  , es dentro de una semana  ....
Un saludo magico amigos   :Wink:   .

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Claro que podeis venir! además amigos iremos Héctor, Manuel Cuesta y yo, aunque Manuel en calidad de conferenciante. Va a ser un concurso excepcional, y cuanta más gente nos juntemos mejor.

Animaos y venid, aunque no sea para ver las galas, podremos reunirnos por allí con magos de toda España.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Hasta haces dos días no me había dado cuenta de que el día 13 es Viernes, con lo que será imposible que vaya ya que trabajo de Lunes a Viernes de 8:00 a 14:00 y de 15:00 a 19:30

Espero que lo paseis muy bien y ya me contareis todo lo que haceis detalladamente. Espero poder ir a una próxima reunión.

Un saludo y nos seguimos leyendo compañeros.   :Smile1:

----------


## mirodlo

Hola,

he empezado a leer el libro de Ascanio, se lee solo. Está muy interesante. Acabo de hacer mi primer juego intentando aplicar lo leido, pero es como si hubiera fuerzas invisibles que me impedían hacer lo que quería (deben ser los nervios). No obstante mi novia me ha dicho que lo he hecho mucho mejor que nunca. 

El jueves tengo que ir a Sevilla a unas cosas, intentaré volver para el viernes para la reunión. Confirmadme su celebración y la hora, por favor, que en caso contrario me quedo en SEvilla :D

Saludos

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos 
Pues en principio sera este Viernes no ? 
Yo tengo que ir a Almeria ese dia al hospital con mi hermana . Asi que estare toda la tarde en Almeria seguramente .  Lo que es por mi  , lo tengo todo listo , he preparado algo interesante .
Y bueno solo queda que confirmemos la hora .  Lo que si seria bueno es que todos informaramos si vamos a ir . Juan Cervantes , me dijo que se apuntaria.  Luego  alli estaremos :
Aguilera , Galmer ,Giaku ,Miguel, Cervantes , Vallecillos ...¿CiberPaquito?

Voy a informar a los demas  , a ver .
Un saludo magico .Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## marietef

Hola Magos de Almeria, veo que vais a hacer una nueva reunión, es una faena que sea en viernes, me hubiera gustado ir. Soy de Granada y pertenezco desde hace varios años al Circulo Magico Granadino del cual soy de la junta directiva. Os escribi hace unos meses a alguno de vosotros para informarme sobre posibles reuniones que pudiera haber aki en Almeria, y ya me comentasteis que de momento organizabais alguna en plan evento, y no periodicamente. Pues lo dicho me hubiera gustado ir y seguro poder ayudaos con el tema de los estatutos y demas hablando un poco de como lo hacemos en Granada o en Málaga (q tambien soy socio de alli) y por supuesto hacer unas magias con vosotros. ( ESO QUE NO FALTE POR DIOOSSSS) jejejejeje.
Haber si hay suerte y poneis las reuniones algun dia de entresemana (en granada y malaga son los jueves a partir de las 8:30 de la tarde, por si os pilla alguno por la ciudad y quereis asistir, jeje) y puedo ir ya que el finde lo paso en granada. 
Buano chicos ya me pasaré por el foro para ver como os ha ido.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## pablo

Mario , ya sabes que puedes venir por aqui cuando quieras . Tengo tu movil para la proxima te aviso  . 
Respecto a la reunion  ¿A que hora  quedamos ?. Yo apartir de las 5 puedo estar  por alli . 
Un saludo magico.  :Wink:

----------


## mirodlo

Al final vuelvo de Sevilla el Viernes a las 23:horas :(
Si hicieramos la reunión el Sábado ...

La verdad es que los suyo sería que quedaramos más a menudo, si el problema es el lugar, en un bar o café aunque sea público. Podemos hablar lo de la asociación. enfoque de las reuniones, .l.. Incluso hacer algun jueguecito. No ofrezco mi casa porque no tengo :P

Pues eso, que si al final haceis la reunión el viernes propongo hacer otra el finde, que pueda venir Raul y si se apuntan Giaku y alguno mas pues ya es bastante... yo creo que conque seamos tres. y podríamos intentar quedar todas las semanas. Aunque solo se para charlar.

Nos vemos

----------


## JorgeCarmona

La idea de la reunión semanal es más que recomendable, puesto que eso anima a todo el mundo a llevar aunque sólo sea una cosita y eso te hace avanzar. Es una idea más que recomendable. Si el problema es el sitio, cuando yo esté en Almería puedo ofrecer mi casa si no somos demasiados ( es decir, unos seis o siete máximo ).

----------


## galmer

saludos chavalotes¡¡¡
Bueno, parece que todo listo para el viernes 13.  Si quereis podemos empezar sobre las 5,30.   Abriré el local a las 5,15  (soy puntual, aunque tenga que sacrificar la sieste y mira que madrugo¡¡¡¡).
Así, desde las 5,15 podemos charlar un rato los que vayamos llegando, y los que lleguén más tarde que se vayan uniendo para dar comienzo "oficial" a las 18,00... os parece?
Además de algún juego os pido que lleveis una idea mas o menos clara sobre varios puntos:
1- creación de una sociedad mágica? Si, no, quizá
2- Tipo de sociedad, fin para la que se crea
3- Fechas que podais para la siguiente reunión

y finalmente ganas de divertiros, por supuesto
Nos vemos el viernes
si alguno necesitta indicacion del lugar solo teneis que llamarme
gabi   607 39 75 93

----------


## galmer

Por cierto Jorge, felicidades por participar en el campeonato. Seguro que te diviertes y elevas la magia hasta cotas muy altas.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Muchas gracias, Galmer, Pondré toda la carne en el asador para que así sea. Ya os mostraré la rutina a ver qué os parece. En Madrid ha sido todo un éxito. Nos vemos pronto.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Mucha suerte JorgeCarmona de mi parte también.

Respecto a la quedada veo que va a ser bastante animada e interesante. Espero que lo paseis bastante bien y podais preparar un Círculo Mágico apañado.

A ver si pudiera ir a la próxima vez que quedeis y asi formar parte de este gran ambiente mágico que creais con cada mensaje del foro.

Saludos mágicos y ya nos contareis a Mirodlo, a mi y a los demás que no podremos estar ahi con vosotros mañana. 

Saludos también a Marietef y gracias por tu ayuda.   :Smile1:

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos, pues bueno mañana supongo que si nada me lo impide podre ir a la reunion, he hablado con Luciano (un amigo mio que ya estubo en la 1ª reunion y es que con el es con quien puedo hablar de magia ya que tenemos los dos mas o menos el mismo nivel y vivimos cerca)y me ha dicho que lo mas seguro es que si pueda ir asi que uno mas, nos vemos.Un saludo magico para todos!!!!!
Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## .giaku.

Esta tarde nos vemos en el classic jazz.

No he podido prepararme nada porque estoy en plena epoca de examenes, pero bueno, como sabeis, la magia es espontanea.....

Nos vemos esta tarde!

P.D.: En la proxima reunion me gustaria quedar con todos porque hay mucha gente que no conozco enn persona.

P.D.2: Mucha suerte en el campeonato Jorge!

----------


## pablo

hola , 
No se cuanto tiempo podre estar , estare alli antes de las 4 de la tarde .Si es posible  empezar antes mejor , por que si no  , no se si podre estar mucho tiempo . Cuanto mas tarde se empiece menos tiempo tendre .
En cualquier caso Intentare  estar el tiempo que sea posible ,que  no sera mucho .  A ver si  las proximas reuniones se pueden hacer en fin de semana . 
Un saludo ,Pablo.

----------


## pablo

Hola Amigos , 
Acabo de llegar a casa  , despues de la runion de magia ,que hemos tenido  .   Han asistido 3 personas  Galmer ,Giaku y yo .   Os  cuento todo en la siguiente cronica .

----------


## pablo

Bueno , llegue al classijazz un  buen rato antes . Apareció  Galmer  y en seguida empezó la reunión  .Abrió la puerta , y entremos al interior , ponemos el tapete en mesa y comenzamos a charlar  (llevábamos tiempo sin hablar y comentemos un montón de cosas  ,sobre que tal estábamos , efectos , etc……..) 
Al rato de esa charla , apareció un señor por la puerta , era Giaku (Paco). Mas saludos mágico y  hablemos un poco ,Galmer  realizo un pasatiempo muy divertido  con 3 cartas (o monedas)donde al contar 10 ,te quedabas sin ninguna carta en la mano , y  así estuvo un par de veces Giaku y no había manera , Un chulada Galmer , muy divertida  .A partir de hay  empecé a grabar la reunión .
Así que os comento que tal fue .Eso si ,debo pedir perdón por que  yo soy muy hablador (sobre todo en magia ) y la verdad creo que hable demasiado  (mucho y muy rápido) Pero bueno soy así , no tengo remedio .  Je  je  je 

Bueno yo tenia pensado un poco hablar de análisis de un juego .  Hice un pequeño pasatiempo que en mi opinión demuestra claramente   el mecanismo  de  la atención. Al leer :

Que
 viva la
la buena vida .

 Analice un poco la curva de atención .   Y Galmer comento que lo hizo hasta con Me gusta el yogur Danone .     Y lo mejor es que funcionaba  varias veces al igual que el juego de las 3 monedas.  
Despues de la charla , hicimos algunas magias .
yo hice  unos efectos de Matrix   con las manos   y  otro con cartas. 
Después Galmer  realizo una rutina muy bonita . Aparición de Ases , Reyes ,todo muy visual con Pop –up  de Forton , florituras ,cambios. Y después estas cartas se cambiaban siguiendo a uno de sus lideres , cambian otra vez con otros 4 cartas ,y después estas se transforman  en la carta elegida , en doses y los reyes  estaban  en la silla de Galmer y el sentado sobre ellos .Me gusto mucho la rutina.

Después Giaku , nos hizo un efecto con cuerdas ,Las cuerdas del profesor. Conto una historia , con que una cuerdas (3 de diferentes tamaños) , eran cables de electricidad , y no le llegaban   así que se liaron y de repente  se hicieron iguales . Le dio al Reset del ordenador y todo en orden.

 Después hablemos un poco de las cuerdas , de rutinas ,pases ….   De algo de monedas .

Yo realice La versión de los Ases Hamman de Miguel Gómez  .Una rutina muy bonita y muy mágica . 

También hablemos sobre la asociación , cual podría se en fin , expectativas …etc  ya se hablo en el foro y no es cuestión de repetirse .  Lo que si quedo  el tema es que de momento  es muy pronto para pensar en crear una asociación , con el tiempo todo se  hará.

Lamentablemente solo pudimos estar casi  3 horas , por que me  tuve que marchar por que mi familia me esperaba ,teníamos que ir Torrecardanas con mi hermana.
  Yo por mi hubiera estado hasta  las tantas ,con Galmer  (un tio simpatiquísimo  y  buenisima gente , Te quiero Gabi  ,pero de amistad  heee…….jejjejejjeje)  Y  Paco (otro que tal Baila ) que no se pierde  una  ,demostrando que tiene muchas ganas de aprender  . 
 Una tarde muy divertida , que queda   en  mi memoria  como  todos los buenos ratos mágicos .   
Por cierto  voy a poner unos enlaces  de videos , Ya que se toco el tema en la reunión . Los que no estuvieron  que los disfruten también . 

La atmosfera mágica que creaba Cardini  (Giaku va pa ti amigo) Un nº que es considerado por muchos com el mejor acto mágico de la historia.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=jKkk65hmVKM 
La Rutina de Cuerda del Fraces Tabary .
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-3D9xvhWfRk 
La magia del rey de la magia de cerca .El Maestro Slydini. 
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=i30qx9...eature=related
Magia en estado puro .
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=FW6oQZc_c80
El maestro Ascanio , al que tanto le debemos todos los ilusionistas.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl90hX4D0tA

Un abrazo magico  . Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Aunque ha asistido menos gente de la esperada, veo que ha sido una interesante reunión   :Smile1:   Me alegro mucho por los que habeis podido ir y también os tengo envidia por la parte que me toca. A ver si la próxima vez que prepareis una reunión mágica tengo la oportunidad de poder estar alli con grandes figuras mágicas como vosotros.

Gracias por la descripción querido Pablo.

Respecto a lo de la Asociación esperemos que sea un "De momento" y no un "Imposible" y se pueda hacer algo grande por la magia en Almería, aparte de lo que ya venis haciendo los veteranos.

Un saludo mágico y enhorabuena por lo bien que lo habeis pasado.   :Wink:

----------


## mirodlo

que pena me dio no poder asistir

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola a todos:
Al final como ya se ha dicho ha ido menos gente de la esperada y esque yo tnia pensado ir pero el viernes emdieron dos notas malas del instituto y mis padre se enfadaron bastante y no me dejaron salir por lo tanto no podia ir a Almeria ya que vivo en Aguadulce y mi amigo Luciano no fue ya que no tenia con quien ir eso..Me dio muchisima rabia no poder asistir, tanto tiempo esperando ese dia para no poder ir...espero que se vuelva a hacer otra raunion muy pronto y podams asistir todos o mas de los que estubimos en la 1ª reunion.
Por cierto Pablo muchas gracias x redactar tan bien lo que fue la reunion. 
Un saludo: 
Pablo Vallecillos.

----------


## marietef

Me alegro que el encuentro fuera agradable y fructífero para los asistentes, a ver si a la siguiente puedo ir.

A propósito, ¿alguien se anima a ir al congreso de Alicante Magico?, yo seguramente vaya, es el 4 y 5 de julio. (www.alicantemagico.es)
Si algunos se animasen podriamos ir juntos. 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Yo a lo mejor me acerco, depende de cómo ande de liado. La intención es, desde luego, ir. Irá además gente de la talla de javier Piñeiro ( un hombre amabilísimo y de amplios conocimientos en magia que, además, tradujo la magna obra titulada Expert Card Technique ) o Kayto ( un grandísimo mago cómico ). Será un festival memorable.

----------


## mirodlo

Estamos organizando una nueva reunión en Almería para el fin de semana de los dias 28 y 29 de Junio, en principio se apuntan seguro:

Pablo Aguilera
Raul
Mirodlo (YO)
Giaku

Los que se apunten que lo digan en el foro cuento antes y el dia que mejor les parece (por ahora lo haremos el sábado ya que le viene mejor a Giaku). A nosotros nos viene bien cualquiera de los dos dias.

El sitio no está decidido aún, aunque tenemos varias opciones (alguna casa vacia, en la capital o en el poniente). La idea es hacerlo cerca de donde viva la mayoría de los que se apunten, así que decid también cada uno donde vivis.

Si galmer ve esto que confirme la posibilidad de utilizar el clasijazz, o en su defecto el Teatro Apolo :P.

Si podeis, los que vengais, pensad algunas ideas sobre como enfocar el futuro de esto. (reuniones monograficas: de una técnica, sobre un mago ... lo que se os ocurra)

Saludos,

Miguel

----------


## .giaku.

Yo tengo un examen el lunes 30, aun asi ire. Me vendria mejor el sabado ya que el domingo lo dejo para repasar, pero que si quedamos el domingo por mi perfecto, tambien puedo repasar el sabado.

Pues nada mas. Un saludo

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Al final éstos días de Junio no los paso en Almería por motivos relativos al campeonato. Aun así, estaré todo Julio o todo Agosto. Ya os veré entonces. Un saludo!

----------


## mirodlo

al final la reunion la hacemos en casa del mago Raul:

C/tito 27, Atico A. El ejido

giaku puedes ponerte en contacto conmigo para ir juntos

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo confirmo mi asistencia a expensas de que asegureis el lugar y la hora. A ver si se anima más gente y vamos más de los que ya estamos.

Por mi no hay problema la hora que decidais, las 17.00 puede ser buena hora como bien has dicho. Mantengo la opción de poder reunirnos también en mi casa aqui en El Ejido, por si viene mejor según la gente que quedemos finalmente y si no os parece mal. Os prometo que será una acogida cálida y agradable, además de mágica.

Si se confirma la gente que iremos ya pasaremos a la posibilidad de ir varios en un mismo coche si os parece bien. 

Saludos y esperamos nuevas noticias.

----------


## .giaku.

A mi me parece bien hacerlo en casa de Raul, si no le importa, esta claro.

Mirodlo, te he llamado esta tarde sobre las 7. Te volvere a llamar a lo largo de la tarde a ver si puedo contactar contigo.

Un saludo y nos vemos alli.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Para llegar fácilmente a mi domicilio aqui os pongo un enlace de Google Maps Mapa calle Tito

Cualquier duda me la comentais por Mensaje Privado.

Finalmente quedamos en llegar sobre las 17.00 h. del Sábado (Mañana) y de momento estaremos Mirodlo, Giaku, Pablo Aguilera y yo. A ver si se  anima alguien más y puede venir.

Un saludo y nos vemos.

----------


## pablo

Hola  de nuevo a todos . 
Os comento un poco la reunión , que hicimos en casa de Raúl . Básicamente fue hacer unas magias ,por que no había un tema en concreto preparado . 

Tuve en problema con electrónico en el coche ,y gracias a Raúl puede asistir.  Nada mas llegar llegaron, Miguel y Paco. 

 Y bueno después de saludarnos todos nos sentemos en mesa , tapete incluido y unos libros encima de la mesa , Raúl y su novia ,M. Francis  nos ofrecieron algo de beber ,pasteles ,golosinas , (aunque el agua no falto...je je je )

Hablemos un rato  , sobre varios temas (no voy a describirlos en profundidad, además las reglas del foro no permiten que me extienda mas de lo debido) .

 El tapete , caja metálica de Miguel , detalles ,arreglar los fallos  ,soluciones , etc...

Y bueno Miguel empezó haciendo un juego  que hizo la 1ª reunión . 
La carta elegida , aparecía con la cuenta australiana  (se elegían un nº de cartas sumando otras cartas elegidas)

Miguel  también realizo un juego , que llevaba años sin ver ,  el doble intuicion de Daortiz . Un milagro con la carta guia .

Paco  realizo  el juego del Mago contra el Tahúr , de Dr. Jacob Daley . Donde al final  los reyes aparecen en el bolsillo. (eso si los nervios afectaron un poco )

Tambien se hablo de las cartas trucadas , y el truckicartomagia  de Varela y Tamariz . 

No recuerdo como salió el tema de la carta llave , y  Tamariz ,  yo realice  un juego con mnemónica  ,El mnemonicosis  con carta pensada Miguel pensó el 4 de rombos y  sin yo hacer nada  apareció al deletrear su nombre .    
También realice un juego de Al Koran . en el que todo lo hacia miguel cortar etc. y aparecía la elegida .

Después  hablemos del empalme ,  Vernon ,Erdnase ,  y  yo realice la carta al bolsillo plus (GEC tomo 2) , una variante del " Homing card " de F. Carlyle  del Estrellas de la magia . La carta firmada viaja al bolsillo 2 veces y toda la baraja entera .  Las caras del personal eran de foto .

El doble lift también se hablo , yo hice varios ,el volteo sobresaliente (sonata)  el que mas llamo la atención era  el doble lift con saltito que viene en el 52 amantes .  Y  la accion  en transito. (los presentes saben  a lo que me refiero )

Miguel hizo otro juego de la 1ª reunion que hizo paco  ,aparicion de ases y los ases ascensor .  Con alguna variante muy interesante , yo tambien lo hice . La aparicion que hizo Paco creo que es de Frank Garcia  . 

Raúl   no quería hacer nada y hizo un juego automático   ,con mi ayuda . Es el de un nº se suma y  resta y aparece  ,facilón pero unos de los primero juegos de cartas que aprendí en el magia borras  je je je 

Después Paco hizo un matrix de monedas ,(yo lo vi algo extraño y sin claridad ) yo lo hice con reverse , la versión de Paul Gertner .

Otro juego ,que realice fue la versión de el agua y el aceite de Heldel Guimaraes  , las cartas se mezclan claramente y se separan 2 veces . 
Paco también hico el juego de la anterior charla en el clasijazz que hizo Galmer . EL juego de las 3 monedas, con cartas. 

Miguel  hizo un juego en el que la carta aparecía vuelta en la baraja cuando aparente mente estaba en la mesa  .    Y  un juego con carta llave , la próxima que vuelva será tu carta …

Yo hice la carta invisible  (GEC 3 )   técnica  Biddle , aunque no utilice la maravillosa charla de Kaplan . 

Hablemos de técnicas  ,  de Vernon , salida interior , etc…   Y poco a poco lleguemos hasta las nueve y media de la noche .  Unas horas  mágicas, y muy acogedoras en casa de Raúl .  

Y bueno esta a sido una pequeña crónica de todo , me he dejado mil cosas en el tintero . Y no quiero aburrir tampoco .

 Yo  voy a comer , que hace una calor aquí , 

Un abrazo mágico . Pablo.  :Wink: 

nota: Unos videos sobre lo que se hable en la reunion .
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2sS-...eature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=TeMm9p...eature=related

----------


## mirodlo

Estuvo genial la reunión. El juego que me hizo Pablo, el de la carta invisible, me dejó con la boca abierta. Ya lo he leido en el GEC 3 y es muy diferente a como tu lo haces. Tu versión es genial. La forma que nos recomendaste para hacer el add-on me encanta también. 

Aunque quizá lo mejor fue el brownie casero de la novia de Raul.

Ya en mi casa terminé de enteder lo de la acción en transito señalando con el dedo.

Por cierto en el video de Tamariz la chavala elige el 7 de corazones. MILAGRO?
y luego el hombre elige un tres, jeje, imagino que no de corazones por no repetir palo.

BUENO TOTAL que ayer me pasé todo el dia con las cartas

----------


## Yvick

Vaya reuniones que estáis haciendo por ahí, tienen una pinta increible. Yo a partir de la semana que viene ya vuelvo a ser almeriense (ahora estudio en granada y ya acabo los exámenes esta semana), así que espero poder ir a la siguiente, que tengo unas ganas enormes de estar un rato con vosotros.

Bueno, ya hablaremos, un saludo!!!

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo me siento un poco mal por la parte que me toca ya que no hice ningún juego, no por falta de ganas creedme, sino porque al retomar el aprendizaje estoy centrado en practicar las técnicas, además de ir leyendo algo de teoría, dejando apartados los juegos de momento. Supongo que asi iré entendiendo mejor el por qué de las distintas fases de un juego e ir teniendo técnica más o menos controlada y natural.

Prometo que en la próxima reunión que tengamos haré varios juegos por poco practicados que los tenga.

De la reunión destaco el buen ambiente que hubo y el ver las ganas de hacer las cosas bien que todos teníamos. Pablo, que es el más veterano de los que estuvimos, nos dió muy buenos consejos técnicos y psicológicos. También nos hizo unos juegos magníficos y realmente mágicos, destaco el de la "Carta al bolsillo" ya que con ese nos sorprendió a todos una y otra vez, con un final apoteósico, jeje bendito Pablo. Es de agradecer además los consejos del Doble Lift que nos regaló.

También Miguel nos sorprendió a mi novia y a mi con una doble localización, de nuestras cartas, asombrosa.  Hizo algunos juegos más que también nos entretuvieron bastante.

Bueno y Paco hizo aparecer en varios cortes las 4 cartas de un mismo valor... creimos que falló, eso nos hizo creer el canalla jeje, y resultaron ser 4 cartas iguales pero de valor distinto al que creimos, muy bueno si señor. También hizo un Matrix con monedas muy entretenido.

Os agradezco a los tres, Paco (Giaku), Miguel (Mirodlo) y Pablo el que asistieseis, y nos hicieseis pasar una tarde inolvidable. A ver si nos volvemos a ver de nuevo en breve, con más gente a ser posible, claro está.   :Smile1:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Mañana, dia tres de Julio, llego a Almería a las seis de la mañana. Si ahceis algo, avisadme. Estamos en contacto! Id pensando algún tema, estaré encantado de participar en una reunión.

Me tomo la libertad de proponer algún tema, y es el de la concepción estructural de la magia de Arturo. Veo que algo se ha leido de él y pienso que podría ser interesante como tema.

----------


## pablo

Asi es Jorge , Ascanio es mas que interesante , yo voto tambien por ese tema .  
Los que quieran asistir  que digan ,el mejor dia para poder quedar . 
Por mi puede ser cualquier dia ,(tarde ) y fin de semana .  Este domingo podria ser un buen dia .    
Por cierto , Mario fue ayer a  mi casa , fue un placer conocerlo  , si  la reunion se hace entre semana  seguro que se apunta el tambien . Ademas el seguro que nos ayuda  ,es un tio genial , hablaba con el como si lo conociera de toda la vida .  

Espero que sea  pronto la reunion , que estoy deseando conocer en persona a mi amigo Jorge .  

Un abrazo magico a todos   ,Pablo.

----------


## .giaku.

Yo estoy de vacaciones asi que cualquier dia me viene bien para quedar y hechar un buen rato. 

La reunion estubo genial. Se juntaron 3 cosas importantes: Magia, buena gente y el brownie de la novia de Raul jejeje

En otras palabras, para repetirlo

Saludos

----------


## mirodlo

Yo también puedo quedar cualquier dia.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Señores, acabo de hablar con Pablo Aguilera. Vamos a quedar mañana en la puerta de la estación intermodal a las 17:00. Quien quiera venir está invitado.

Un saludo!

----------


## .giaku.

Puesss en principio yo estare alli

Nos vemos mañana!

----------


## JorgeCarmona

¿ La reunión podría ser en el Clasijazz?

----------


## pablo

En el clasijazz se hara una reunion despues del verano ,segun nos comento Galmer.  
Yo al final no voy a poder asistir a la cita , (tengo que ir a por mi hermano que esta en Granada ) . Si os parece lo dejamos para la semana proxima . 

Un abrazo magico .

----------


## .giaku.

Bueno pues entonces lo dejamos para la semana que viene, porque segun veo solo estamos nosotros 3. 

Jorge, la semana que viene estas libre?

Un saludo

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Si, estaré libre. Hasta entonces.

----------


## mirodlo

¿CUANDO DECIS ENTONCES QUE VAMOS A QUEDAR?

----------


## .giaku.

Pues cuando nos venga bien a toda la gente posible. A mi por ejemplo me viene bien cualquier dia del fin de semana o cualquier tarde de la semana.

Bueno, pues decid cuando os viene bien, y ya quedamos.

Saludos

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Creo que será mejor en fin de semana, puesto que será cuando más gente pueda ir.

----------


## pablo

Creo que el sabado o el domingo por la tarde estaria bien .  
Solo hay que concretar dia , hora , lugar , y asistencia. 
Un saludo .Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Voto por el domingo. Da igual la hora, así que confirmo de antemano mi asistencia.

----------


## mirodlo

El domingo por la tarde me viene bien...
decid hora y lugar y allí ´APARECERÉ

----------


## mirodlo

¿QUEDAMOS COMO QUERÍAIS LA SEMANA PASADA EN LA PUERTA DE LA INTERMODAL?

----------


## .giaku.

Necesitamos saber donde lo podemos hacer.

Podemos usar mi sotano, que es grande. Queda cerca de Alcampo.

¿Que opinais?

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Pues a mí me parece una idea excepcional.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Yo esta vez no podré ir pero haré todo lo que pueda para estar la próxima vez que digais de quedar.

Pasadlo bien y ya nos contareis cómo fué todo.

Saludos.

----------


## JorgeCarmona

¿ Qué tema se va a tratar ?

Llevad algo preparado al respecto.

----------


## .giaku.

Pues entonces lo hacemos en mi casa?

Es pa ordenar un poco el sotano.

El tema no se porque me ha salido una actuacion en un pub, y estoy pensando como hacerlo.

si quereis podemos aprovechar y tratamos un poco el tema de hablar en publico, magia de escenario, la "diverson" como dice ascanio etc

Que decis?

La hora me da igual. Ponemos las 5?

----------


## .giaku.

Una pequeña observacion. Visto que somos 4, creo, y que el sotano de casa de mi madre esta bastante desordenado, propongo hacerlo en casa de mi padre, que tambien hay bastante espacio, y esta cerca del club de jazz.

Espero vuestras respuestas

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Lo del lugar lo veo estupendamente. Por otro lado creo que el tema propuesto va algo cogido por los pelos, puesto que es algo demasiado complejo y abstracto. Ten en cuenta que una actuación no es ninguna tontería, porque eso comprende una serie de conceptos como pueden ser el de la técnica invisible, el ritmo, la cadencia, la naturalidad, los paréntesis de olvido y anticontraste y, encima, los juegos han de ser comerciales. Los temas han de ser concretos y no temas que a su vez comprendan otros temas. Se puede hablar de un autor en concreto y de su obra, pero en ese caso, el autor debe de haber sido esudiado por los asistentes a la reunión. Puede analizarse un juego y ver si en él se cumplen las teorías de algún referente en magia. Podemos estudiar un tipo de técnica, pero para hacerlo, la técnica debe de ser dominada por los asistentes, pusto que no se estudia la parte de digital de ella, sino su componente espacial y temporal ( es decir, cómo ejecutarla en según que circunstancias y bajo qué condiciones ). Yo propongo estudiar el primer volumen de Arturo de Ascanio, puesto que aunque él no inventase nada, supo dar nombre a muchos conceptos que usaron magos de la talla de Fu Manchú, Andrus, Daley o Vernon. Creo que es una buena manera de no perderse en divagaciones absurdas sobre técnicas o conceptos que sólamente permiten ( con mucha suerte ) acariciar la superficie de la magia. Ésta es mi opinión, pero espero vuestras opiniones al respecto y sanas críticas. Un abrazo.

----------


## pablo

Opino  igual al igual que Jorge ,el tema a tratar  tiene que estar  estudiado (aunque no sea muy  en profundidad )por los asistentes , si no  , las reuniones pasarían de ser  jornadas de estudio a ser conferencias .     
Jorge y yo ,no vamos a asistir . 
Pienso  que lo mejor es dejar el verano  como tiempo de estudio .(en verano es cuando mas se puede disfrutar de la magia  )  Y después del verano ,volver a reunirnos  TODOS  en el Clasijazz como propuso Galmer. 
Felices vacaciones a todos . Un saludo .

----------


## .giaku.

Bueno, pues ya nos vemos a final de vacaciones.

Saludos y felices vacaciones!

----------


## Dummie

> Lo del lugar lo veo estupendamente. Por otro lado creo que el tema propuesto va algo cogido por los pelos, puesto que es algo demasiado complejo y abstracto. Ten en cuenta que una actuación no es ninguna tontería, porque eso comprende una serie de conceptos como pueden ser el de la técnica invisible, el ritmo, la cadencia, la naturalidad, los paréntesis de olvido y anticontraste y, encima, los juegos han de ser comerciales. Los temas han de ser concretos y no temas que a su vez comprendan otros temas. Se puede hablar de un autor en concreto y de su obra, pero en ese caso, el autor debe de haber sido esudiado por los asistentes a la reunión. Puede analizarse un juego y ver si en él se cumplen las teorías de algún referente en magia. Podemos estudiar un tipo de técnica, pero para hacerlo, la técnica debe de ser dominada por los asistentes, pusto que no se estudia la parte de digital de ella, sino su componente espacial y temporal ( es decir, cómo ejecutarla en según que circunstancias y bajo qué condiciones ). Yo propongo estudiar el primer volumen de Arturo de Ascanio, puesto que aunque él no inventase nada, supo dar nombre a muchos conceptos que usaron magos de la talla de Fu Manchú, Andrus, Daley o Vernon. Creo que es una buena manera de no perderse en divagaciones absurdas sobre técnicas o conceptos que sólamente permiten ( con mucha suerte ) acariciar la superficie de la magia. Ésta es mi opinión, pero espero vuestras opiniones al respecto y sanas críticas. Un abrazo.



Te leo y da la impresión de que eres Einstein ante un grupo de iniciados en ciencias físicas

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Hala, eres muy amable. Muchísimas gracias. Agradezco tu atención al mensaje. Por otro lado, lo de la reunión...¿ se va a hacer algún día ? yo me vuelvo a Madrid el Sábado día dos o el Domingo tres. Un abrazo.

----------


## SteelEdge

> Hala, eres muy amable. Muchísimas gracias. Agradezco tu atención al mensaje. Por otro lado, lo de la reunión...¿ se va a hacer algún día ? yo me vuelvo a Madrid el Sábado día dos o el Domingo tres. Un abrazo.



Buenas Jorge!

Soy Ricardo, el amigo de Paco Sierra, excelente la actuacion de esta noche.

¿Ves como me sonabas de algun foro?! 8-) 

Nos vemos esta proxima semana!

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos ,  refloto este hilo .......para anunciaros que el dia 26 de diciembre 08 .
Habra una gala de magia en el Ejido . (Arcadio , A.Figueiredo , Yunke , Amelie y raul laguna .)
Tambien la tradicional actuacion de navidad de Jose Gil y servidor.    
Si alguien quiere asistir , puedo adquirir las entradas  son 10 € pero me hacen la rebaja a 8 .
Estaria bien ,hacer una reunion magica  a ver si resucitamos esto un poco .
un saludo magico.

----------


## pablo

Pues alli estubimos  , giaku ,alejandro ,jose gil ,raul , yo y Juan jose.  La gala estubo muy bien . 
Al final ,hablemos con los artistas ,fotos y autografos.   Dentro de unos meses habra otra gala ya os informare .
 Un abrazo magico.

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos. 
El día 31 de Enero , hemos pensado hacer una quedada  mágica  en honor a San Juan Bosco  , patrón de los ilusionistas .
Sera el sábado 31 de enero  en El Ejido a partir de las 17:00 h .  Quien quiera apuntarse , que escriba por aquí ,privado ,mail o lo que sea . Sera una tarde muy mágica .
Un abrazo mágico . Pablo.

----------


## mirodlo

Hola, estaria encantado de asistir a la reunion. ¿donde será exactamente? En casa de Raul?

A ver si alguien se anima y nos cuenta sus actuaciones familiares en nochevieja.
Cuando yo tenga un ratillo lo narraré
jeje

----------


## pablo

Habíamos pensado celebrarlo en una cafetería que hay cerca ,pero vamos sitios hay muchos .
A ver que dicen los demás  .  
Un saludo ,Pablo.

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos . como os comente anteriormente .  Se esta organizando una  gala de magia.  
 La asociación de comerciantes de Balerma  junto con la  junta ,  está  organizando   para el 28 de febrero 09 una gala de magia.

Podriamos  hacer una reunión mágica  (disponemos  del local de las asociaciones ,solo tengo que pedir la llave en el ayuntamiento).

Creo que es una buena escusa para reunirnos por la tarde  y los que queráis participar en la gala solo tenéis que decirlo .
¿Quien se apunta ?


Un abrazo mágico . Pablo.

----------


## mirodlo

Yo me apunto. Y si se confirma con suficiente antelación se apuntaría también otro amigo que se está iniciando. 

Saludos

----------


## czt

Hola gente de almeria  yo llevo un tiempo registrado en el foro pero inactivo y soy muy novato ya que he estado mas liado que la pata de un romano y ahora he vuelto a seguir aprendido pero como dije soy muy novato un saludos desde almeria.

----------


## ALi

Amig@s magos y magas de Almería, os escribo desde Toledo, me llamo Alicia y soy aficionada a la magia. Me gustaría ponerme en contacto con alguno de vosotr@s porque voy por Navidades algunos días a Almería capital a pasar estas fechas con mi familia que vive allí. Nunca salgo con amigos allí porque no conozco a nadie, y bueno, esto, por si alguien lo lee, es una llamada a ver si alguien se anima a quedar estas navidades, entorno a los días de nochebuena, en fin, como veis voy en busca de amiguetes mágicos, gracias a que nuestro arte une gente de todas partes! Espero que me digáis algo, saludos!

Alicia

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Hola Alicia!

Yo estoy ahora mismo viviendo en Almería, aunque soy de Madrid. Llevo 22 años estudiando magia y estoy en tu misma situación. Si vienes en Semana Santa no tengo problemas en echar una tarde charlando de magia. 

Un saludo!

Jorge Carmona.

Por cierto, si lee esto alguien de Almería y le apetece charlar, puede llamarme a mi móvil: 654 74 11 49

Por si alguien está interesado, tengo en casa un biblioteca de casi 1200 tomos, así que habría material para hablar y trabajar.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Tenemos este hilo un poco abandonado, empezando por mi. Pues para aquellos con los que nunca he tenido el placer de hablar, como Ali o Jorge, yo me llamo Dani, y soy de Garrucha (a hora, hora y pico, de la capital Almeria).

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Hola Dani, es un placer conocerte. Pues...lo dicho, si quieres podemos reunirnos en Semana Santa para charlar de magia y hacer algo. 

Un saludo!

----------


## JorgeCarmona

Oye Dani, ¿ cómo andas de tiempo éstos días ?

Un saludo!

Jorge.

----------


## magokreuss

> Por si alguien está interesado, tengo en casa un biblioteca de casi 1200 tomos, así que habría material para hablar y trabajar.



1200 tomos  :O16: .....todos de magia?

La biblioteca Juan March creo que tiene poco mas...unos 1800

Cuales son tus favoritos?

----------


## keiko_san

> Tenemos este hilo un poco abandonado, empezando por mi. Pues para aquellos con los que nunca he tenido el placer de hablar, como Ali o Jorge, yo me llamo Dani, y soy de Garrucha (a hora, hora y pico, de la capital Almeria).


Buenas Dani.
Yo soy de Madrid, pero en veranito y semana santa suelo estar por Vera. A ver si hacemos alguna quedada de magos por allí.
Un abrazo!!!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

¡Toc, toc! ¿Hay alguien ahí?

----------

